# Gigabyte g-Smart i128 - GREAT PHONE! Anyone else with it?



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

-------------- EDIT ----------------
  READ WARNING AT FOOT OF MSG
------------------------------------


Hi,

Does anyone else have this phone? I took the gamble after reading a lot of reviews about the g-Smart range, mostly negative, and upgraded to this from the MDA Pro/HTC Uni.

I have had only two glitches with it todate, and neither serious, was wondering if anyone else had this handset and what their views are.

If anyone has got the handset, and from the London/Essex/Kent areas of the UK if they can post the settings that they have for the TV tuners, it would be GREATLY appricated.

Also does anyone know of any themes or add-ons designed for this device?

All in all, I'm glad I ordered the 128Mb version from Thai instead of getting the 64Mb version available to the UK, if anyone is thinking about this phone, I truely recommend it!


---------------------------------------------------------------

WARNING - WARNING - WARNING - WARNING - WARNING - WARNING

PLEASE ENSURE THAT IF YOU ALTER THE ROM IMAGE OF YOUR GIGABYTE HANDSET THAT YOU USE THE CORRECT VERSION FOR YOUR DEVICE. IE. UPDATING THE G-SMART I (64M VERSION) WITH A ROM IMAGE FOR THE G-SMART I128 *WILL* BRICK YOUR PHONE.

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED

WARNING - WARNING - WARNING - WARNING - WARNING - WARNING


----------



## hdubli (Aug 12, 2006)

I am also looking for the same..can u post more info as how is the speed, Visibility and especially the TV TUner..and if possible post some screen shorts..


----------



## jaceuk (Aug 12, 2006)

yes more info and pics plz,wot are the pros and cons?


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

jaceuk said:
			
		

> yes more info and pics plz,wot are the pros and cons?

Click to collapse



Screen shots I can work on, but not able to get them at the mo as Mrs has the camera, but as soon as she's back, no problem...

These are compatible with PAL and NTSC, but not the french system SECAM (or something like that). The picture quality varies from area to area, I've had not that good picture at home in Kent area, but in London it's blinding, then visited someone else in Kent and great aswell.... if you can get a portable TV working, you'll get this working! You don't have to use the aerial thing if you're not keen, the headphones have an aerial built into them aswell...

If you are interested please DONT bid on any of the ones on eBay for ~100, they are ALL cons, if you look at the feedback, they are all from (0) feedbackers, no-longer members, and is a scam to get your dosh.

The only seller I've found that I would recommend is the one that I got it from in Thailand called Gadget-Gear, if you do a search for that name you will see he has stock of the 64Mb and 128Mb version. 

The 128Mb version is the one to go for, it is expensive about US$830 including postage, but when you think of the prices of new HTC devices... not that much...

The 64Mb is available to purchase from www.expansys.co.uk, but I wouldn't get this version, as there's a lot less RAM and the glitches aren't fixed.

With the 128Mb version you get the aerial, a spare battery, desktop battery charger, and case all bundled with it, these are bits that are optional extras with the 64Mb one. 

There are several great features that this phone has that my HTC uni doesn't, following are the pro's/con's compared to that, but all in all I think it's a GREAT phone.

PRO - Answer phone facility - which allows screening, you can hear the messages live as they are leaving it. Messages are stored on the phone, saving network costs.

PRO - Size & Weight - small handheld, and light.

PRO - Mapping of the hardware buttons - with the Uni you could map the Record button to do something different if you held it... with the G-Smart you can do this with all eight main buttons.

PRO - You get the super high capacity battery as well as the standard one, so you can choose slim phone, or long lasting power.

PRO - Phone recording - when set up, press the camera button during the call, and the call will be recorded and saved to the phone. Handy to prove what was said - (but remember to notify the person first,,, may be illegal otherwise... blah blah)

PRO - Background effects - out on the beer with mates? Told the Mrs that your at work... activate the overdub and she'll here the sounds of the office, the street, the station, airport etc in the background of the call...

PRO - 2.1 megapixel camera.

PRO - Pocket Ghost is preinstalled and great to backup/restore!

CON - no hardware keyboard,, but get TenGo Thumb... and who cares?!

CON - Mini-SD and none provided, but you can pick up a 1Gb one like I did from eBay for under a tenner including postage... great stuff.

All in all as I say, I've had one real problem, but it was my own fault, put a tweak that wasn't compatible on the phone, and crashed it, but hard reset and hey presto! 

I've heard the customer service isn't that good from GB but I've not needed to use it, I tend to rely on forums like these to speak to real experts anyway... but the problem I had I got in touch with Gadget-Gear as first thought it was down to the phone and he was incredibly helpful. 

As far as the phone, the build quality, the case and extras supplied...Gigabyte, you've done a great job.


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my pride and joy...

I've put it next to a Sony Ericsson Z520i, so you can judge size etc, don't have any other phone at the mo.


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

hdubli said:
			
		

> I am also looking for the same..can u post more info as how is the speed, Visibility and especially the TV TUner..and if possible post some screen shorts..

Click to collapse



Speed. fantastic, no issues with it at all, runs a lot smoother than my Uni ever did, got LOT more free space!, lot more memory for applications to run.

Visibility, the screen is a lot more sharper than my uni, and my mates O2 Mini, can't think of the HTC model of that one...

TV, as I've said, it's as good as the signal you have available, I've had crystal clear pictures in UK with PAL-i though. :-D


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

This is where I got mine from...

Great seller...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-GIGABYTE-...ryZ64355QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zen123 (Aug 12, 2006)

There's a favorable review of this phone on a Thai website http://www.mrpalm.com/getcontent3.php?tid=389 My wife, who happens to be Thai, translated it for me & it echoes most of what jmdrizen says. 

I'm looking to buy either the O2 Atom Exec or Gigabyte g-smart i128 mainly because I want a smaller pda phone. Not too fussed about a hardware keyboard as I'd rarely use it. Also camera quality isn't important for me either.

I want the phone to be fast because I use it primarily for GPS, Skype, watching the odd video & a bit of internet surfing.

jmdrizen I have a few question if poss

1/ Mr Palm says that the screen is a bit 'yellow' is it really bad?

2/ He also says that the speaker is very loud & clear, best of all the pda phones he's tried so far. I notice that speaker is on the back of the phone so when its on a table with the screen naturally facing up is the sound muffled & low or is it still loud enough to be heard acroos the room?

3/ Have you tried it with GPS or Skype - how does it handle these programs.

4/ How long did it take to arrive & did you get stung by customs. My wife is going to Thailand @ Xmas time but I can't wait that long..

Thanks


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

zen123 said:
			
		

> jmdrizen I have a few question if poss
> 
> 1/ Mr Palm says that the screen is a bit 'yellow' is it really bad?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To answer those:

1) Not noticed this, if anything I think the screen is sharper and clearer, I've compared it to the HTC Uni, O2 Mini, and Sony Ericsson W800i, and myself and my colleagues rate the Gigabyte g-Smart i128 as the better screen. Once every now and again - and extremly rarely - the screen shows a few dots like you get when your TV signal loses for a second, but that's it, and it is VERY rare.

2) The speaker is great, it is louder than that of the HTC Uni, but then that doesn't take much! You're right that it's on the back, but the camera lens sticks out about 1-2mm which means the speaker won't be flat on the table if you lay it flat, I've not noticed any problems with the audio, loud, crisp and clear. Great for when I'm in the car and got the TomTom going...

3) I use TomTom Navigator 5.21, which runs like a dream, fast, and pairs with the TomTom Bluetooth without any errors or problems, first time and everytime.

I've not used Skype much, don't know anyone with a Skype contact, but this comes preloaded with SkypePLUS which has extra settings and features to the normal Skype.

4) I had a slight snag with the delivery, Gadget-Gear stated it would take 7-14 days from Thailand to UK, which is acceptable, he posted it with Thailand Post, and gave a tracking number, about 5 days into it I got impatient, and emailed him discovering that for some reason it was posted back, but Gadget-Gear was already on the case, and posted it FedEx Express to me, all in all it was in my hand 7 days after I paid for it. Fantastic - I have nothing but praise for Gadget-Gear, the manual is in Thai, but you can download a copy of this, which I can't post at the moment, but will try again later... but the phone is English OS ROM, and he chucked in a UK adapter aswell.

I ended up purchasing a UK plug and Car adaptor, which are available from expansys.

Hope this helps!!

Oh and more importantly, I forgot... call quality - FANTASTIC! Clear and loud.

ALSO, another great thing about this phone is the Bluetooth Headset software, once the headset is paired, it will use that as the speaker if you like, so you can have TomTom or whatever audio you have going threw your headset. It has Voice Commander, not the cut down Voice Dialer, so is a lot better for voice commands.


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 12, 2006)

zen123 said:
			
		

> There's a favorable review of this phone on a Thai website http://www.mrpalm.com/getcontent3.php?tid=389 My wife, who happens to be Thai, translated it for me & it echoes most of what jmdrizen says.

Click to collapse



Also, Zen, the phone they're reviewing in that site is the g-Smart i, I've got the g-Smart i128. It's even better than the site says, as it's got a few glitches sorted out, and the RAM helps,

Memory Details of mine are:

Storage: Total 117.29Mb, In Use 62.67Mb, Free 54.62Mb
Program: Total 50.32Mb, In Use 37.81Mb, Free 12.51Mb,

Don't let the only 12.5 free program memory fool you though, it runs a lot faster than my Uni did with double that! And this doesn't have the 520 processor either!


----------



## zen123 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

As I said I'm also looking at the O2 Atom Exec, heard good things about that as well. I was an early adopter & bought the original O2 Atom but that was a piece of [email protected] so I'm a bit skeptical about the new version.

The only thing I'm not too keen on re the i128 is the covers for the power outlet & non standard headphone socket.

I'm using the company Mio A701 at the moment & seriously miss the built in wifi of my lost HTC Wizard, although the built in GPS is great. There's too many deficiencies with the phone part of the Mio to make it a keeper. 

I read there's a Gigabyte i300 on the way which has gps & wifi so I might even wait for that.

Anyways thanks for the reply & enjoy your new toy.


----------



## hdubli (Aug 13, 2006)

Very useful information...I just want to know the display font visibility as compared to say Magician or Prohet or Atom...do we need to stress too much our eyes...


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 13, 2006)

zen123 said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm not too keen on re the i128 is the covers for the power outlet & non standard headphone socket.
> 
> I read there's a Gigabyte i300 on the way which has gps & wifi so I might even wait for that.quote]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 13, 2006)

hdubli said:
			
		

> Very useful information...I just want to know the display font visibility as compared to say Magician or Prohet or Atom...do we need to stress too much our eyes...

Click to collapse



I've not got one of those three devices to compare, but it the screen is sharper than the Uni, you can have cleartype, but I prefer it without.


----------



## zen123 (Aug 13, 2006)

jmdrizen said:
			
		

> The non-standard headphone sockets not really an issue, as the i128 also comes with a converter to take your 2.5 connections
> 
> Where's the review on the i300?
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Now that's cool. You are slowly twisting my arm. 
The i300 isn't released yet.

Some more questions 
1/ does the i128 have stereo over bluetooth 
2/ can it be set up so that when the device goes to standby the screen is locked &  can be woken by any of the buttons. When woken the screen remains locked. My Mio can do this but not the Wizard .
3/ I have TTN5 aswell what's the signal acquisition times? Is there any lag? What cradle do you use? I have a Brodit pro clip but they don't make a cradle for it yet.

I was thinking how cool it would be have the tv function  on when stuck in a traffic jam  it'd make time pass quicker.


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 13, 2006)

zen123 said:
			
		

> Some more questions
> 1/ does the i128 have stereo over bluetooth
> 2/ can it be set up so that when the device goes to standby the screen is locked &  can be woken by any of the buttons. When woken the screen remains locked. My Mio can do this but not the Wizard .
> 3/ I have TTN5 aswell what's the signal acquisition times? Is there any lag? What cradle do you use? I have a Brodit pro clip but they don't make a cradle for it yet.
> ...

Click to collapse



1/ I'm not too sure about this, I've read that it does from a review, but haven't got a stereo bluetooth handset to test it. Does have the latest ROM features that everyone was after with the Uni, so *think* it does.

2/ I have mine set up to go into standby with PsShutXP, by launching it by pressing and holding the Call History button, you can have it so any button wakes, but I have it so only the power button does to avoid unwanted re-activation. It is also set up to lock on resume from standby, and initial activation, so yes.

3/ It connects to my genuine TomTom MkII bluetooth in seconds, as soon as the device has a signal, my phone's received it, no noticable lag.

The only thing I'm after for it is a propper car holder, and case, the case that comes with it is a great pouch, but I want something that I can access all the ports, and use without having to take it out. If you or anyone knows of anything... that'll be great!


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 13, 2006)

*Gigabyte g-Smart i300*

Found the details about the i300, it does look a great phone, but doesn't have the TV, only the FM Radio.

Think I'd rather have the TV feature than the GPS, as TomTom MkII is fine for me!


----------



## zen123 (Sep 6, 2006)

jmdrizen

Hi how you getting on with the g-smart?

I just got a Orange SPV M3100. Great phone but wayy too buggy. I just sent it back to Orange & canceled the contract (14 day return). I'm still very interested in the G-smart.

My main concern is reliability. I don't want something thats unstable.


----------



## hdubli (Sep 6, 2006)

B prepared for 192 MB ROM Version..it will b there in a month's time...


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 6, 2006)

*Anyone know UK TV Frequencies???*



			
				hdubli said:
			
		

> B prepared for 192 MB ROM Version..it will b there in a month's time...

Click to collapse



The 192Mb version doesn't have the same features though I don't think.

And I'm more than happy with the phone, there were two small glitches, but think it was due to imcompatibility with third party software, as I've removed it, and they havent occured since.

The only thing that I'm after, I don't know if any one in the UK can help is the TV frequencies for the main five channels? The scan scans from 1-453, but this takes a while, you can scan small regions for the five channels, can anyone point me in the direction of where to find a narrower range for BBC1/2, ITV, C4 and C5?


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 7, 2006)

*Gigabyte ROM 1.12.80 version*

Hello All,

I have been informed that:



> there is version 1.12.80. Its only available in INDONESIA section of manufacturer website but a password is required to download it.

Click to collapse



Does anyone know where I can gain access to this update? Whether it is located on any other sites anywhere? Or how I could gain access to the indonesian version? I have a genuine Gigabyte phone, is there a registration page anywhere?

Cheers all!


----------



## zen123 (Sep 7, 2006)

That all black version of the phone I seen on the web looks uber cool


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 7, 2006)

zen123 said:
			
		

> That all black version of the phone I seen on the web looks uber cool

Click to collapse



The black facia is the one available from Gadget-Gear on eBay, there are two other colours of blue and the widely advertised orange. (also available from Gadget-Gear, but stocks limited)


----------



## User22 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Gigabyte ROM 1.12.80 version*



			
				jmdrizen said:
			
		

> Hello All,
> 
> I have been informed that:
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi, perhaps this is what you are looking for

ed2k://|file|XBond_EnglishUpdate_v1.12.80.zip|32164225|FD543EF2A31E4A90268DFD6166BD1ED4|h=UWBRDHOQJPZEVVKHLCORQ5MBQAXKKB47|/


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Gigabyte ROM 1.12.80 version*



			
				User22 said:
			
		

> jmdrizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi,

That link doesn't work here, is it for the i128 (not the 64Mb version)? If so, please can you give me another link to it, as that bounces back with errors in Internet Explorer.

Many thanks in advance!!!

Dave


----------



## User22 (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, you got answered to your PM.


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 9, 2006)

User22 said:
			
		

> Hi, you got answered to your PM.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank-you for your help and efforts, but unfortunately, that is for the equilivant of the 64Mb version, and not compatible with the i128.

Guess I'll have to keep hunting, I know it's out there, as it's on the Gigabyte Indonesian site, but don't know anyone there to ask them to speak to them...

Regards.

Dave.


----------



## User22 (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, hope you find some one that can help.

Good luck mate.  :wink:


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 9, 2006)

All sorted, downloading the update now :-D


Hopefully... there won't be any problems, and it will be English!!! :-D


----------



## zen123 (Sep 9, 2006)

jmdrizen said:
			
		

> All sorted, downloading the update now :-D
> 
> 
> Hopefully... there won't be any problems, and it will be English!!! :-D

Click to collapse



Hello mate hows the new rom? What's the improvements? Can you email me the rom or direct me to where I can download it. I've got i128 on order so gots to get ready for the update. 
I emailed gadget-gear told me he doesn't have all black version.


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 9, 2006)

zen123 said:
			
		

> jmdrizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Hi,

I've PM'ed you the details,

I don't know any improvements as yet, as only just put it on.

I'm hoping it will resolve three small glitches...... watch this space for more info :-D

Dave.


----------



## User22 (Sep 9, 2006)

jmdrizen said:
			
		

> All sorted, downloading the update now :-D
> 
> 
> Hopefully... there won't be any problems, and it will be English!!! :-D

Click to collapse



Is any other "file" there that perhaps i can use?, you know what i mince.


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 10, 2006)

User22 said:
			
		

> Is any other "file" there that perhaps i can use?, you know what i mince.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't know what you mean? :-/


----------



## User22 (Sep 10, 2006)

jmdrizen said:
			
		

> User22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Just a rom file for my BOND that perhaps can be there also.  :wink:


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 10, 2006)

User22 said:
			
		

> Just a rom file for my BOND that perhaps can be there also.

Click to collapse



If you have a Iteq Bond, you can get the latest ROM for it on their site, it's at www.iteqonline.com just have to register with your iteq IMEI.

I wouldn't recommend putting another providers version on your handset, esp the one I downloaded, due to the mem difference

Or do you have a different model?

Dave.


----------



## User22 (Sep 10, 2006)

Dear friend,

I am one of the most critic fighter at I-teq forum, and from there is from where i have all the buggy crappy roms that they are releasing.

I been testing the Ubiquio 401 rom that is absolut the same buggy rom as I-teq.

I been trying to find any Gigabyte g-smart rom in english, but at the moment i could'n find any one.

Here is a copy/paste of my latest post at I-teq forum and also at pocketpcdubai.com :

I FOUND A BUG ON A DLL CAUSING DEVICE SLOW DOWN

I found that what is taking the CPU to 100% of it usage is a .DLL called 
" Lcd_Backlight.dll " and it funtion is obviusly the control of the Backlight. 

If you go to : 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\BackLight\ACTimeout 0x1(1) 

And 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\BackLight\BatteryTimeout 0x1(1) 

And change it to 1 second like i did, you will see with a CPU MONITORING PROGRAM that every time that Backlight go off, the CPU USAGE go down to Zero. 
This is a pain because the Backlight is going ON and OFF evry time that you touch the screen, but temporary you will get a FULL FUNTIONING I-teq BOND, working WITHOUT any SLOW DOWN.

The original are set as you set it on --->>> /settings/backlight

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\BackLight\ACTimeout 0x1(180)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\ControlPanel\BackLight\BatteryTimeout 0x1(60)


That's why i been asking you for a different rom. :lol:


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 10, 2006)

Ahh,

If you would like to know where I got the gigabyte one from, just send me a quick PM to reply to, but it's designed for the 128 MB ver, don't know if you can edit it for requirements though......


----------



## User22 (Sep 10, 2006)

jmdrizen said:
			
		

> Ahh,
> 
> If you would like to know where I got the gigabyte one from, just send me a quick PM to reply to, but it's designed for the 128 MB ver, don't know if you can edit it for requirements though......

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, you got PM


----------



## datdat (Sep 17, 2006)

Has anyone tried tv-recording? There's info in the instruction, but the function doesn't work!?


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 17, 2006)

datdat said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried tv-recording? There's info in the instruction, but the function doesn't work!?

Click to collapse



I didn't know I could record it, but then again, never even viewed it!!  I'll have a butchers later and get back to you..


----------



## Invisible Sense (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi jmdrizen,

I have an Xda Atom upgraded to Exec and I am very pleased with it. But I've had it since last Jan, so it's time for a change.

I have been looking at the Gigabyte smart 128 and 300 a lot lately, I'm glad to hear someone in UK has a gigabyte 128.

I will wait till i300 come out as I want the built in gps. 

i would be greatful if you could answer few points below...

1. The specs of your phone says it had 3D surround stereo speaker but since there is only 1 speaker, can you please tell me how the stereo speaker sounds when you listen to songs. 
2. I'm also very interested to know what you make of the camera and how good is video recording on it?
3. Do you think the screen is big enough for a pocket pc, especially since you had the Universal?

Thanks in adv mate!


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 25, 2006)

Invisible Sense said:
			
		

> i would be greatful if you could answer few points below...
> 
> 1. The specs of your phone says it had 3D surround stereo speaker but since there is only 1 speaker, can you please tell me how the stereo speaker sounds when you listen to songs.
> 2. I'm also very interested to know what you make of the camera and how good is video recording on it?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey matey, I'm happy to help if I can.

I'm rushed with work at the mo, but when I get a chance will reply with answers, hopefully by tomorrow evening.

Please can you just ping back a msg so this shows up in my "view your posts" to remind me.

Regards.

Dave.


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 25, 2006)

*Gigabyte g-Smart Questions*



			
				Invisible Sense said:
			
		

> Hi jmdrizen,
> 
> I have an Xda Atom upgraded to Exec and I am very pleased with it. But I've had it since last Jan, so it's time for a change.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey Sense

1. I'm not really that clued up when it comes to music, but I can tell you that this is the best speakerphone that I've had, and I've had most of the HTC devices upto and including the Universal. It is a lot clearer and louder than most, and the mic is a lot more sensitive. I can drive down the road, using the phone (with my friend holding it of course) and can hear every word and likewise the person on the other end.

2. The camera is a 2.1Megapixel, so good enough for what I want it for, it has the redeye reduction flash, and few other gimicky modes, like black/white, sepia, negative film, solarization, sketch, emboss, moonlight. The res is from 160x120 to 1600x1200 and can set timer, sequential shots, etc etc. However, if you want a descent camera, you will never beat a dedicated digital camera. This is up there with the mobile phone ones though in my opinion. Comparing it to my past, and a few Sony Ericsson including K ranges.

2b. The video I've not been that impressed with, I can't work out how to record with the light on, I'm sure theres a way, but only fiddled with it for a few mins.

3. The screen is smaller than the Universal, and that of some of the latest in the UK, but I was sick of carrying a phone that you could put next to a brick and your Great Grandma wouldn't know which one her house is built with. This was one of the things I sacrificed with this model, but the screen is very crisp and clear, and I've no regrets, it's not THAT much smaller, and I'd be shocked if you actually missed the difference anyway, I certainly dont.

As far as the i300, I was going to wait for that, but changed my mind as I wanted the TV Tuner instead of the GPS. Gimick I know, and I think I've only used it twice, but still.... I've got TomTom Navigator 5.21, and perfectly happy with the Bluetooth GPS device you get with that anyway.

Hope I've helped, if you've any other questions, I'd be only too happy to help.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Invisible Sense (Sep 27, 2006)

jmdrizen,

Thank you very much for such a kind response and for answering my points.

I found your mini review excellent, I feel tempted by it!
I also feel very relieved that you are very happy with your phone...

Just wanted to go over some points from your response --

Camera wise - im not really a photography person and a camera better then my Atom's will be good enough for me and from your reply it sounds your 128 has decent features.

Screen size - I was worried about the small size because I use my Atom for a lot minutes taking etc and felt Atom's screen is just about big enough for that. 
But in your case, your universal had such a big screen compared to your 128 and you seem to have no problems so I have hope!

Speaker - I use my Atom to play music a lot, mainly through its stereo speakers but when I turn up the volume sound becomes distorted. Gigabyte phones use single speakers so I wondered how they provide stereo sound effects through just 1 speaker. And again, I feel your review has killed of my concerns.

I can't wait for i300 to be released, that is the only upcoming PPC that fits almost all of my expectations.

Do you ever worry about being able to update ROM's of your phone as support for it is almost non existence?
This was my big worry when I first brought my Atom but as it turned out, a lot of people brought the Atom and o2 also released updates via online.

I wonder how Gigabyte will release ROM updates?


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 28, 2006)

I use the phone to take notes at meetings, and it's no problem, not for me anyway.....



			
				Invisible Sense said:
			
		

> Do you ever worry about being able to update ROM's of your phone as support for it is almost non existence?
> This was my big worry when I first brought my Atom but as it turned out, a lot of people brought the Atom and o2 also released updates via online.
> 
> I wonder how Gigabyte will release ROM updates?

Click to collapse



This is true, if you think Gigabyte will ever reply to your emails... think again... but I've managed to find the latest ROM update, which I can give you details for if you get the device.

If you are serious about the phone, I can see you are in London, if South East PM me, and I might be able to sort something out so that you know exactly what you're getting.


----------



## chinamantopteam (Oct 1, 2006)

i just have a few questions before getting i-smart 128...

1. how is the mp3 player for this device? 
2. does it work with bluetooth stero headsets(A2DP)?
3. did anyone encounter any glitches with this device?
4. how is the volume for the speaker phone?


----------



## Vasko (Oct 1, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> All sorted, downloading the update now :-D
> 
> 
> Hopefully... there won't be any problems, and it will be English!!! :-D

Click to collapse



Hi jmdrizen,

  Care to share your new rom with us or is thare any easier way to get v1.12.80 so that we could analyse the "insides"?

  Did the new update solve any glitches?

Thanks and regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 1, 2006)

Vasko said:


> Hi jmdrizen,
> 
> Care to share your new rom with us or is thare any easier way to get v1.12.80 so that we could analyse the "insides"?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Certainly, you should have received a PM with the detials.

The update is great there were a few glitches which it has fixed, I've mentioned it a couple of times on this forum but will run through them quickly.

The device no longer goes into a deep sleep where it refuses to wake up, and previously needed to soft reset.

The device far rarer tells me "unable to complete operation" when I attempt to make a call

The device no longer hangs on a call about 9-13 minutes into the call, or on disconnection of a call.

They're the main three bits.

Regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 1, 2006)

chinamantopteam said:


> i just have a few questions before getting i-smart 128...
> 
> 1. how is the mp3 player for this device?
> 2. does it work with bluetooth stero headsets(A2DP)?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey,

I've already answered some of these, but will do it again for you.

1. The MP3 player is good, you have headphones that come with the device, or a converter which will take your own headphones if you are attached to a nice set. It is not a dedicated music player so the quality is not that you would expect from an expensive Sony Walkman, but compared to phones that I have experence of it is up there at the top.

2. I don't use Stereo headsets, but believe it is compatible with A2DP. I am currently looking for a bluetooth headset, but on testing with a friends I have found it fantastic, in that all audio will be transfered over to the device, voice command (including MS Voice) works from the headset, and it is crystal clear on both sides of the call.

3. Please see previous posts of mine, there I speak about some glitches, but virtually all are overcome by the latest ROM. Don't think you will get support from Gigabyte, but then I think that's the same with HTC direct (although they are improving...). You have to remember though, all pocket PCs have one thing in common which doesn't always work to their favour... Microsoft Windows OS behind them, and Windows WILL always occasionally crash.

4. The speaker is oddly positioned on the back of the phone, but it is still clear, I have watched a movie on the phone (okay,,, it was a quiet shift....) and was more than happy with the volume and quality. I've used the phone handsfree when driving, and again it is clear, loud, and sharp. It's not Glastonbury, but it's not bad.


----------



## gazzaman2k (Oct 2, 2006)

anyone know how to get this phone working with tomtom6 and a holux gpslim236 bluetooth gps? i cant seem to get the port settings right? totally different to the imate jam


----------



## Vasko (Oct 2, 2006)

*Got-it!!!*



jmdrizen said:


> Certainly, you should have received a PM with the detials.
> 
> The update is great there were a few glitches which it has fixed, I've mentioned it a couple of times on this forum but will run through them quickly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey jmdrizen,

  Thanks for the info and for your prompt response, got your PM and will be doing the downl now.

Kind regards.


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 2, 2006)

Vasko said:


> Hey jmdrizen,
> 
> Thanks for the info and for your prompt response, got your PM and will be doing the downl now.
> 
> Kind regards.

Click to collapse



No problem, happy to help, hope you, like me, is pleased with the update!


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 2, 2006)

gazzaman2k said:


> anyone know how to get this phone working with tomtom6 and a holux gpslim236 bluetooth gps? i cant seem to get the port settings right? totally different to the imate jam

Click to collapse



I take it you have already paired the receiver with WM5, and not just using the TomTom settings?


----------



## gazzaman2k (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah sorted it, read the manual (well not the one that come with it as i cant read chinese lol) have to set incomming port after pairing the gps set to com 4 and then make tomtom read from port 4 and all is good 

great device this is much better then my imate jam


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 5, 2006)

Gazzaman, what do you think of the TV, have you bothered to set yours up, or have you, like me, just forgotten about this gimicky feature?


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 21, 2006)

*Gigabyte g-Smart i128 ROM*

Many have PM'ed me asking me for the details, more than I thought would, so to save time and share knowledge....

The English OS ROM (version 1.12.80) is available direct from Gigabyte, the links I were given are:

INSTRUCTIONS AT: 

http://www.gigabytecm.com/Indonesia/...D=2&tabIndex=4

FILES AT: 

http://www.gigabytecm.com/Indonesia/Download.aspx?id=2

-----

All I ask is if anyone has news of a newer ROM, more information, or anything to do with the g-Smart, please let me know.

Regards


----------



## datdat (Oct 23, 2006)

Found this info:
an optional menu system/program launcher called "3D MMI." It was removed from the ROM and is now provided as a separate, optional install off the accompanying CD-ROM

Does anyone have it? Where is it possible to get the cab-file?


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 23, 2006)

datdat said:


> Found this info:
> an optional menu system/program launcher called "3D MMI." It was removed from the ROM and is now provided as a separate, optional install off the accompanying CD-ROM
> 
> Does anyone have it? Where is it possible to get the cab-file?

Click to collapse



Is this with the CD for the i128 or i64? As the i128 has a menu system application installed as standard with the Gigabyte ROMs, the "Easy Touch" Menu.

Is that what you mean? If not what does this item do?

Cheer!


----------



## datdat (Oct 23, 2006)

I have g-smart i128, it's without the 3d menu.
link to Chinese version, but i want English:
http://4pda.ru/forum/attach/325725/3DMMICHT.zip


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 24, 2006)

datdat said:


> I have g-smart i128, it's without the 3d menu.
> link to Chinese version, but i want English:
> http://4pda.ru/forum/attach/325725/3DMMICHT.zip

Click to collapse




I just get a message saying:


Warning: require(./sources/misc/attach.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/a101/h101/owww/forum/index.php on line 400


----------



## geovass (Oct 26, 2006)

Question.

If you get this http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=141487 (Traditional Chinese operating system), using the English OS ROM (version 1.12.80), is there a possibilty to flash the English Rom ?


----------



## Vasko (Oct 26, 2006)

Geovas, yes you can.


----------



## akyriak (Oct 26, 2006)

Can someone please do a spb benchmark 1.6?

I really need the results since I find 2 conflicting values from googling the result.

One cpu index I find mentions it as a 720 index cpu benchmark
and the other around 1600.

Please post the results I really need them!

thx


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 26, 2006)

geovass said:


> Question.
> 
> If you get this http://www.expansys.com/product.asp?code=141487 (Traditional Chinese operating system), using the English OS ROM (version 1.12.80), is there a possibilty to flash the English Rom ?

Click to collapse



As long as you get the i128 version there shouldn't be a problem, I believe the hardware is the ident.

Regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 26, 2006)

akyriak said:


> Can someone please do a spb benchmark 1.6?
> 
> I really need the results since I find 2 conflicting values from googling the result.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've just loaded this on to my phone, and its currently doing the tests, will update shortly.


----------



## datdat (Oct 27, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I just get a message saying:
> 
> 
> Warning: require(./sources/misc/attach.php) [function.require]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/a101/h101/owww/forum/index.php on line 400

Click to collapse



you can download 3d menu here:
http://slil.ru/23305548


----------



## Vrokolos (Oct 27, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I've just loaded this on to my phone, and its currently doing the tests, will update shortly.

Click to collapse



What's the score then?


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 27, 2006)

datdat said:


> you can download 3d menu here:
> http://slil.ru/23305548

Click to collapse



Nope, just hangs....


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 27, 2006)

Vrokolos said:


> What's the score then?

Click to collapse



I had an alarm go off in the middle of it with SPB and it mucked it up, I'll restart it tonight... apologies, but will be done in the morning!


----------



## geovass (Oct 28, 2006)

Vasko said:


> Geovas, yes you can.

Click to collapse



thank you !


----------



## akyriak (Oct 28, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I had an alarm go off in the middle of it with SPB and it mucked it up, I'll restart it tonight... apologies, but will be done in the morning!

Click to collapse



thanx, really waiting for this bench


----------



## datdat (Oct 28, 2006)

uploaded 3D menu here


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 28, 2006)

datdat said:


> uploaded 3D menu here

Click to collapse



Cheers for that! 'aving a butchers now


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 28, 2006)

akyriak said:


> thanx, really waiting for this bench

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the software keeps coming up with ERROR for the tests, is there any other software that you know of? Otherwise I'll do a hard reset and try it from scratch, bout time I did one anyway, clear off some of the junk I put on


----------



## datdat (Oct 28, 2006)

I have russian version of ROM and during the last month it was updated twice (1.12.56->1.12.86->1.12.99). New phones are sold with 1.12.99, but there's no opportunity to download it from Gigabyte.
So the question is: do you, people with g-smarts i (english ROM), really have 1.12.80? Maybe it's already something like 1.12.99, for example?

And one more question: the volume level during a call is not at its highest position (even if I set it to the maximum, the volume resets itself to one position lower), do you have the same or everything is fine in your g-smarts?


----------



## akyriak (Oct 28, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Unfortunately the software keeps coming up with ERROR for the tests, is there any other software that you know of? Otherwise I'll do a hard reset and try it from scratch, bout time I did one anyway, clear off some of the junk I put on

Click to collapse



any type of benchmark result would be awesome to have.

if spb benchmark hangs please use other benchmarks like

vsbenchmark2006  -  http://vsbench.virtualspaghetti.com
jbenchmark  -  http://www.jbenchmark.com/tools.jsp

thanx again


----------



## datdat (Oct 28, 2006)

Spb Benchmark______Gigabyte g-Smart i__Qtek s200__ASUS P525
Spb Benchmark Index_______-_____________252_______470
CPU Index_______________1676___________926_______1991
Graphics Index____________-_____________2937______5438


BetaPlayer 0.096

____quality_________Gigabyte g-Smart i__Qtek s200___ASUS P525
RL_HQ (640x352)_________69,79%________59,59%_____181,89%
RL_MQB (320x240)_______184,67%_______100,84%_____337,57%
RL_LQB (320x176)________267,34%_______152,15%____528,31%
RL_SQB (160x216)_______103,63%_______148,34%_____386,32%


----------



## Vrokolos (Oct 28, 2006)

I've seen that benchmark but I've also seen a 720 cpu index benchmark.
Please do one on your phone please cause i'm not sure which one is the correct one.


----------



## datdat (Oct 28, 2006)

Vrokolos said:


> I've seen that benchmark but I've also seen a 720 cpu index benchmark.
> Please do one on your phone please cause i'm not sure which one is the correct one.

Click to collapse



720 cpu index is impossible! g-Smart has the same cpu as Asus P525


----------



## Vrokolos (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## akyriak (Oct 28, 2006)

datdat said:


> Spb Benchmark______Gigabyte g-Smart i__Qtek s200__ASUS P525
> Spb Benchmark Index_______-_____________252_______470
> CPU Index_______________1676___________926_______1991
> Graphics Index____________-_____________2937______5438
> ...

Click to collapse





exactly what vrokolos said, there are benchmarks that question this one
that's why i need a benchmark from someone who has the device and who can post the result in this forum.


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 29, 2006)

datdat said:


> I have russian version of ROM and during the last month it was updated twice (1.12.56->1.12.86->1.12.99). New phones are sold with 1.12.99, but there's no opportunity to download it from Gigabyte.
> So the question is: do you, people with g-smarts i (english ROM), really have 1.12.80? Maybe it's already something like 1.12.99, for example?
> 
> And one more question: the volume level during a call is not at its highest position (even if I set it to the maximum, the volume resets itself to one position lower), do you have the same or everything is fine in your g-smarts?

Click to collapse



The version I have is definetly 1.12.80, but I would be interested if anyone has an English OS with 1.12.99... if they could assist me with updating mine....

As far as the volume thing, I've not heard of that error before :-/ Sorry.


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 29, 2006)

*Memory Cards*

In the manual it states that 1Gb is the max capacity you can use.

Is this just because larger sizes weren't available at time of print? Has anyone got a 2 or 4 Gb Mini-SD working with the g-Smart i 128?


----------



## User22 (Oct 29, 2006)

Well, the BOND that i been suffering was older than yours and i put on it a 2GB card without any problem.


----------



## hdubli (Oct 30, 2006)

I am using a 2GB Kingston with Gsmart i without any problems


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 30, 2006)

Cool, thanks, has anyone got a 4Gb one?


----------



## hdubli (Oct 30, 2006)

Not yet tried but one can use Asukal's Mini SD to SD adapter for standard 4GB Full size SD card..if I get one will report here..


----------



## akyriak (Oct 31, 2006)

so noone can post the results of vsbenchmark06 or spb benchmark 1.6
for the gsmart ?


----------



## Tosh (Oct 31, 2006)

*Decisions, decisions...*

Hey.
Sorry for changing the subject for a second, but I need an advice.
I'm about to travel to Australia and Thailand in about a month.

I'm thinking about buying a new pocketpc phone edition.

After owning the PDA2k (Blue Angel) I've decided that the next device I buy is gonna be smaller, about the size of a "normal" cell-phone.

I've set my attantion on either the Hermes (known as JasJam) or the Gigabyte g-Smart i128.

I Need your two cents and advice about which one do you think I should get.
Both devices are about the same size (the i128 is a bit smaller) however it seems that the Hermes has a larger screen plus I guess the Hermes is more common among the computer shops (outside of Thailand) so it should be easier to find a spare recharger or carrying-holster in case one breaks down\tears up...
I don't think I'm gonna use the TV function at all (maybe rarely) however the small size of the i128 is quite astonishing.

What do you guys think?


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 1, 2006)

Tosh said:


> Hey.
> Sorry for changing the subject for a second, but I need an advice.
> I'm about to travel to Australia and Thailand in about a month.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding parts and charger etc, the Gigabyte uses the standard mini-USB port, my charger for my HTC Universal device works fine, and you can pick up branded Gigabyte parts from global suppliers like www.expansys.co.uk. However the case... the case I got with my i128 didn't last long, it's fine as a case, but the belt loop has now ripped, so I can put it onto my belt anymore. More my fault than anything, I wear a utility belt for work which is thicker... should have known better....

I'm biased as I have a Gigabyte, but after sampling both HTC and Gigabyte, I think HTC is more stable, but if you know what your doing, I'd recommend the GB. Especially if you upgrade the ROM to the one I detailed earlier in this thread.

It's small, light, and crisp clear screen. Okay the TV and radio is a gimick, but the other Gigabyte features like background overdub, answerphone, caller block... all handy and used often!!!

I give more detailed review at the start of the thread, but all in all, as my signature says....


----------



## geovass (Nov 1, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Regarding parts and charger etc, the Gigabyte uses the standard mini-USB port, my charger for my HTC Universal device works fine, and you can pick up branded Gigabyte parts from global suppliers like www.expansys.co.uk. However the case... the case I got with my i128 didn't last long, it's fine as a case, but the belt loop has now ripped, so I can put it onto my belt anymore. More my fault than anything, I wear a utility belt for work which is thicker... should have known better....
> 
> I'm biased as I have a Gigabyte, but after sampling both HTC and Gigabyte, I think HTC is more stable, but if you know what your doing, I'd recommend the GB. Especially if you upgrade the ROM to the one I detailed earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Where did you get it from ?
Is there a good e-shop ?
I live in Europe.


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 1, 2006)

geovass said:


> Where did you get it from ?
> Is there a good e-shop ?
> I live in Europe.

Click to collapse



I purchased mine via eBay from a seller called Gadget-Gear in Thailand, he was VERY helpful!


----------



## geovass (Nov 1, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I purchased mine via eBay from a seller called Gadget-Gear in Thailand, he was VERY helpful!

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 1, 2006)

akyriak said:


> so noone can post the results of vsbenchmark06 or spb benchmark 1.6
> for the gsmart ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Can you provide me the link to get VSBenchMark06 as I can't do a search atm and I will try that one. I tried with SPB's but it didn't like me


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 1, 2006)

Does anyone living in the London area have settings for the TV that they can share with me for quick scans? I use the PAL-i not United Kingdom setup for fine tuning btw.

Cheers!


----------



## akyriak (Nov 1, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you provide me the link to get VSBenchMark06 as I can't do a search atm and I will try that one. I tried with SPB's but it didn't like me

Click to collapse



http://www.handango.com/PlatformProductDetail.jsp?productId=182361&R=182361

it is a free download

thanks


----------



## User55 (Nov 3, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Ahh,
> 
> If you would like to know where I got the gigabyte one from, just send me a quick PM to reply to, but it's designed for the 128 MB ver, don't know if you can edit it for requirements though......

Click to collapse



I have got 128 MB . Could you please advise me where I can get an English ROM. Thank you in advance. My PM is [email protected]


----------



## Vasko (Nov 3, 2006)

jmdrizen has already posted those links. Look at the other posts in this thread(page6).


----------



## geovass (Nov 3, 2006)

User55 said:


> I have got 128 MB . Could you please advise me where I can get an English ROM. Thank you in advance. My PM is [email protected]

Click to collapse



Have you got the Traditional Chinese operating system ?


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 3, 2006)

User55 said:


> I have got 128 MB . Could you please advise me where I can get an English ROM. Thank you in advance. My PM is [email protected]

Click to collapse



As has been said, I've already posted these links, but will send to you shortly.



geovass said:


> Have you got the Traditional Chinese operating system ?

Click to collapse



I'm afraid I haven't, I have only seen the English version available from Gigabyte. Apparently the Russian ROM is a newer release, but that also isn't available, and seems to have more bugs than the .80


----------



## Vasko (Nov 4, 2006)

I only know of v1.12.80 CHT for g-Smart i 64 which can be found at Higiga

http://www.higiga.com/service/service_detail.asp?CTID={2D242041-7155-40C0-B53F-339CE7439475}


----------



## Vrokolos (Nov 10, 2006)

So why can't anyone give me some benchmarks? I just need the spb cpu benchmarks. Or better tell me if pocketdos space quest 5 - king's quest 6 or full throttle on scummvm plays OK.


----------



## hackerfin (Nov 10, 2006)

[hi]

its seem that u need to erase some files to your memory.. speed up ur phone.


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 10, 2006)

*Answer Phone*

Can anyone please tell me if they've had this fault, and even better HOW I CAN FIX IT!! 

Basically, I'm on T-Mobile UK, and if someone leaves me a voicemail on the T-Mobile answer service, I don't get a notification. I won't have any voicemail notification unless I restart my phone, as for some reason it only checks after a soft reset....

Anyone know how I can sort it? :-/ PLEASE!!

I know the device has a Gigabyte answerphone service, which I use, but when there's no signal it's no good as the call can't get to it in the first place.

Cheers in advance!


----------



## akyriak (Nov 10, 2006)

how hard is it to benchmark this device? does it hang while benchmarking ?

so many pages of talk of gsmart users and noone was able to bench it yet ?


i really want feedback on its speed etc etc

thx in advance


----------



## datdat (Nov 11, 2006)

> So why can't anyone give me some benchmarks? I just need the spb cpu benchmarks. Or better tell me if pocketdos space quest 5 - king's quest 6 or full throttle on scummvm plays OK.

Click to collapse





> so many pages of talk of gsmart users and noone was able to bench it yet ?

Click to collapse



Spb cpu benchmark doesn't work.
Other tests' results can be found in the net.


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 11, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Can anyone please tell me if they've had this fault, and even better HOW I CAN FIX IT!!
> 
> Basically, I'm on T-Mobile UK, and if someone leaves me a voicemail on the T-Mobile answer service, I don't get a notification. I won't have any voicemail notification unless I restart my phone, as for some reason it only checks after a soft reset....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone got this problem ^^^ or a fix??? :S


----------



## Vasko (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi jmdrizen,

  My g-smart i is the 64 Mb version with v1.12.80 and voicemail notification is working fine. So i've no clue to what might be wrong.

  Nevertheless you can start by checking if you get incoming sms notifications and if tmail.exe is running.

Bye


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 12, 2006)

Vasko said:


> Hi jmdrizen,
> 
> My g-smart i is the 64 Mb version with v1.12.80 and voicemail notification is working fine. So i've no clue to what might be wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've the 128Mb version, so don't know if it's something with the ROM then.

I get SMS without any problem, but not voicemail alerts :-(

what is tmail.exe? is that not the Mail application?

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## Vasko (Nov 12, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I've the 128Mb version, so don't know if it's something with the ROM then.
> 
> I get SMS without any problem, but not voicemail alerts :-(
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's really odd. Isn´t the voicemail alert an ordinary sms?

tmail.exe is indeed the mail app, it's allways running in background and responsible for triggering incoming notifications.

bye


----------



## Vasko (Nov 12, 2006)

Vasko said:


> That's really odd. Isn´t the voicemail alert an ordinary sms?
> 
> tmail.exe is indeed the mail app, it's allways running in background and responsible for triggering incoming notifications.
> 
> bye

Click to collapse



Ooops. Sorry jmdrizen I have mislead you ,the name of the process isn’t tmail.exe... 
I once had a problem with MMS notifications and was able to get a workaround by starting tmail.exe (WM2003SE). In WM5 things are a bit different… Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## staniel01 (Nov 13, 2006)

*need to get a new gsmart i 128*

do any one know where and how much the g-smart i 128 phone will cost?


----------



## geovass (Nov 14, 2006)

staniel01 said:


> do any one know where and how much the g-smart i 128 phone will cost?

Click to collapse



$750 aprx from ebay


----------



## dasilvababy (Nov 14, 2006)

*gigabyte g-smart 128i help!!!*

hi all 
i recently read some threads on here and some people were asking if this phone was compatible with a 4gb card , the answer is yes i have one on my pda and bought it from fastmememoryman on ebay only mini sd 4gb card available at the moment, i got mine for £63...

the reason why i'm posting is i cant manage to get my settings for internet right for o2 does anyone use o2 and can help me with the settings or steps to take to get the settings right, i've tried the settings i've seen online but no luck.....
please help...

kindest regards
mike


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 14, 2006)

dasilvababy said:


> hi all
> i recently read some threads on here and some people were asking if this phone was compatible with a 4gb card , the answer is yes i have one on my pda and bought it from fastmememoryman on ebay only mini sd 4gb card available at the moment, i got mine for £63...
> 
> the reason why i'm posting is i cant manage to get my settings for internet right for o2 does anyone use o2 and can help me with the settings or steps to take to get the settings right, i've tried the settings i've seen online but no luck.....
> ...

Click to collapse



Mike,

Did you get the update working in the end?

Regarding the O2 settings.... they are....


O2 GPRS settings (Email/Web):

Homepage: http://pda.o2.co.uk/
APN address: mobile.o2.co.uk
Username: mobileweb
Password: password
Session type: Continuous / permanent
Authentication: Normal
Security: Off
HTTP Proxy: 193.113.200.195
Port number: 8080

Email servers (POP): mail.o2.co.uk
Email servers (SMTP): smtp.o2.co.uk
DNS Servers: 193.113.200.200 and 193.113.200.201



Any use matey? Hope all's well!

Dave.


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 14, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Mike,
> 
> Did you get the update working in the end?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Further to that, this site may be helpful for others:

http://www.unlocks.co.uk/gprs_settings.php

Again, O2 summery...

Operator: - O2 UK (contract)
GPRS APN: - mobile.o2.co.uk
Username: - web
Password: - password
DNS: - 193.113.200.200, 193.113.200.201


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 14, 2006)

staniel01 said:


> do any one know where and how much the g-smart i 128 phone will cost?

Click to collapse



I got mine from a Thai eBay seller called Gadget-Gear. Highly recommended!!!

USD$820 at the time, but that was a few months ago, and a buy it now, so may be cheaper now.

Regards


----------



## dasilvababy (Nov 15, 2006)

*thanks dave*

thanks dave 
yes i got the update working i didnt have the phone turned off just on standby,lol...
but as usual you came through with all advice needed.
great stuff... really happy with my 4gb card its alot of space i remember my first laptop being 6gb now my hand held phone holds almost that ...
gotta love technology...

will try those settings thanks
mike


----------



## dasilvababy (Nov 15, 2006)

i think those settings you gave me finally worked will let you know...
thanks again
mike


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 15, 2006)

jass said:


> i have t mobile i128 its asking for super key plz help me out.....
> 
> 
> serial no" 12421057
> super key ????????

Click to collapse



Sorry I don't understand your question.

Do you mean you have a Gigabyte g-Smart i128 with a T-Mobile SIM card? As T-Mobile do not use Gigabyte devices, so I can't imagine you have a T-Mobile i128 :-/

Also, where is it asking for your super key? Is this a peice of software that you're using? If so, what?

Can you please rephrase your question, then I, along with hundreds of others, will be only happy to help.

Regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 15, 2006)

dasilvababy said:


> i think those settings you gave me finally worked will let you know...
> thanks again
> mike

Click to collapse



Good stuff 

Still on to come to Scotland??? Your handle here says your in the States???



All the best!


----------



## dasilvababy (Nov 16, 2006)

yes i dont know how to change my details probably find out soon , hey dave whats the best program to use for themes i'm kinda tired of those boring gauva bubles lol...
when are you planning on coming over to scotland...
and those settings did work ,thanks a million
i'm really impressed with this phones display its really sharp bright and colourful... might just be the smaller screen but i love it.
regards mike


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 19, 2006)

dasilvababy said:


> yes i dont know how to change my details probably find out soon , hey dave whats the best program to use for themes i'm kinda tired of those boring gauva bubles lol...
> when are you planning on coming over to scotland...
> and those settings did work ,thanks a million
> i'm really impressed with this phones display its really sharp bright and colourful... might just be the smaller screen but i love it.
> regards mike

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply, I've not been able to access the site for a while.

It depends what sort of thing you're after, I've heard Animated Today 4 by Gigabyte Solutions Ltd is good, but not had a chance to look into it much yet. It's a Flash style theme.

The screen is smaller than most, but I agree it's a lot crisper and sharper than others on the market


----------



## carcass23 (Nov 27, 2006)

hi i have a gsmart i (64) and need to hard reset or upgrade the rom. actually i dont like to play with the roms but i think i have to do it because i cannot reset the phone. When i enter the image utility no images are found, so i dont have the backup of the factory settings. so i think only way to format the info is to update the rom. i didn't change the rom since i bought it which is something like 6months. rom is v1.08.12 . If somebody has the backup which has the factory settings for this rom, i would appriciate it if s/he can give it to me. If not please tell me where i can get a newer English ROM , thanks


----------



## geovass (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello all,

Just bought a g-smart i128.
I am having difficulties with Cyberon Voice command and i ahave install the Cyberon Voice Dial. 
I cant trigger the sddial.exe through my BT handset. It connects to the phone through the audio A2DP protocol and it stays like this.

Is there a solution ?


----------



## Vasko (Nov 27, 2006)

carcass23 said:


> hi i have a gsmart i (64) and need to hard reset or upgrade the rom. actually i dont like to play with the roms but i think i have to do it because i cannot reset the phone. When i enter the image utility no images are found, so i dont have the backup of the factory settings. so i think only way to format the info is to update the rom. i didn't change the rom since i bought it which is something like 6months. rom is v1.08.12 . If somebody has the backup which has the factory settings for this rom, i would appriciate it if s/he can give it to me. If not please tell me where i can get a newer English ROM , thanks

Click to collapse



if all you want to do is hard reset your device, you don't need to flhash in a new rom. 

Hard Reset:
 Press and hold Windows + OK button, perfom a reset with stylus and release keys when keyboard light flashes 2 times.


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 28, 2006)

carcass23 said:


> hi i have a gsmart i (64) and need to hard reset or upgrade the rom. actually i dont like to play with the roms but i think i have to do it because i cannot reset the phone. When i enter the image utility no images are found, so i dont have the backup of the factory settings. so i think only way to format the info is to update the rom. i didn't change the rom since i bought it which is something like 6months. rom is v1.08.12 . If somebody has the backup which has the factory settings for this rom, i would appriciate it if s/he can give it to me. If not please tell me where i can get a newer English ROM , thanks

Click to collapse



I'd recommend you follow the comments made by Vasko above, if you don't really need to flash the ROM, and are happy with the old one there's no real need to update. Why fix what isn't broken? 

Re-booting while pressing RED & GREEN is for flash update hard-reset.
Re-booting while pressing WINDOWS & OK is for hard-reseting current ROM image.

Regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 28, 2006)

geovass said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just bought a g-smart i128.
> I am having difficulties with Cyberon Voice command and i ahave install the Cyberon Voice Dial.
> ...

Click to collapse



Am I reading you right that you have installed Cyberon Voice Speed Dial? If so why? The Gigabyte g-Smart comes with the greater product of Voice Commander as standard in the ROM that is given previously in the post, if I've misunderstood I apologise.

With me Voice Commander is triggered either with buttons on the device, or on my bluetooth device. I did have a "hot word" setup, like Star Treky, but it was annoying to say the least...!!!

What handset do you have?


----------



## geovass (Nov 28, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Am I reading you right that you have installed Cyberon Voice Speed Dial? If so why? The Gigabyte g-Smart comes with the greater product of Voice Commander as standard in the ROM that is given previously in the post, if I've misunderstood I apologise.
> 
> With me Voice Commander is triggered either with buttons on the device, or on my bluetooth device. I did have a "hot word" setup, like Star Treky, but it was annoying to say the least...!!!
> 
> What handset do you have?

Click to collapse



I am using the SE HBH-PV705. I need the Cyberon Voice Dial to be launched by pressing the BT key NOT the Cyberon Voice Commander.
If i riun the sddialer.exe from the g-samrt it works.
But if i hit the BT button, it just opens the audio conection to the ppc :-(


----------



## geovass (Nov 28, 2006)

can someone upload the voicecommander.exe from their g-smart ?
thank you


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 29, 2006)

geovass said:


> I am using the SE HBH-PV705. I need the Cyberon Voice Dial to be launched by pressing the BT key NOT the Cyberon Voice Commander.
> If i riun the sddialer.exe from the g-samrt it works.
> But if i hit the BT button, it just opens the audio conection to the ppc :-(

Click to collapse



How about searching the registry for the application that it's launching? It might be a key in there that's responsible... if found you could just change that for the .exe that you want...

Or is it not that simple... thinking Microsoft... it probably isn't!! :-/


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 29, 2006)

geovass said:


> can someone upload the voicecommander.exe from their g-smart ?
> thank you

Click to collapse



I've found the file in my Windows folder on the PDA but for some reason when I try to copy it to my desktop on PC or any folder on PC, it says copied.... but isn't there :-/ I then try to copy again, and it asks me if I'm sure I want to replace it saying that it's there already... but still nowt.... set to show hidden/system files also.... confused!


----------



## geovass (Nov 29, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I've found the file in my Windows folder on the PDA but for some reason when I try to copy it to my desktop on PC or any folder on PC, it says copied.... but isn't there :-/ I then try to copy again, and it asks me if I'm sure I want to replace it saying that it's there already... but still nowt.... set to show hidden/system files also.... confused!

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help.
I finally Hard Reset my g-smart.


@jmdrizen
i tryed everything... I think ist a dll causing the problem, as all of my registry keys are pointing to the sddialer.exe file. :-(
Thank you anyway...


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 29, 2006)

geovass said:


> Thank you for your help.
> I finally Hard Reset my g-smart.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure it's got to be a registry thingy too, because I think Tweaks2k2 has an option to make MS Voice the default... but not sure how it does it... yet


----------



## geovass (Nov 29, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I'm sure it's got to be a registry thingy too, because I think Tweaks2k2 has an option to make MS Voice the default... but not sure how it does it... yet

Click to collapse



Didnt find something in Tweaks2k2...


----------



## geovass (Nov 30, 2006)

Found the dump ROM files 1.12.99 
rapidshare.com/files/791914/dump1_12_99.rar

But its all RUSSIAN...


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 30, 2006)

geovass said:


> Found the dump ROM files 1.12.99
> rapidshare.com/files/791914/dump1_12_99.rar
> 
> But its all RUSSIAN...

Click to collapse



So best leaving it I tak it :-/

Anyone found a newer English OS (WWE) version of the ROM for the g-Smart i128? Newer than 1.12.80??


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 1, 2006)

Where can I get ROM Image v1.12.80 ?
And is there a manual guide to upgrade ?


----------



## telemix (Dec 1, 2006)

http://www.gigabytecm.com/Indonesia/gbc_supportDetail.aspx?ItemID=2&tabIndex=4


----------



## geovass (Dec 1, 2006)

Is there a ENG rom for the 64RAM version ?


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 1, 2006)

Heryadi said:


> Where can I get ROM Image v1.12.80 ?
> And is there a manual guide to upgrade ?

Click to collapse



Please read through the post, I've stated where the ROM and manual is on page 2 I believe.

Regards


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 1, 2006)

It's protected by password..

Anybody know the password ?

Thanks


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 2, 2006)

Heryadi said:


> It's protected by password..
> 
> Anybody know the password ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Go through the post.... you don't need the password..... I'll try and PM you in a bit.


----------



## geovass (Dec 2, 2006)

I am using a SE BT Headset, and the connection very very poor even when the g-smart is next to it.
Anyone else facing BT quality issues? or its my SE BT.


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 4, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Go through the post.... you don't need the password..... I'll try and PM you in a bit.

Click to collapse



Thanks ....

Downloading now....


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 4, 2006)

*Phonepad for GSmart i*

Guys... anyone can install Phonepad for GSmart i128?

Because the screen is too small... and I want to use one hand when I want type the message....


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 5, 2006)

*PhonePad*

I already got PhonePad that works on GSmart.


----------



## geovass (Dec 5, 2006)

Does anyone have issues with their BT handset? If not, please specify model and brand please.


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 5, 2006)

geovass said:


> Does anyone have issues with their BT handset? If not, please specify model and brand please.

Click to collapse



I use a T-Mobile branded handset, that's currently reduced in T-Mobile stores from 50 quid to 19.99, it's a Southwing model and great.


----------



## geovass (Dec 5, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> I use a T-Mobile branded handset, that's currently reduced in T-Mobile stores from 50 quid to 19.99, it's a Southwing model and great.

Click to collapse



Thank you jmdrizen.


----------



## gazzaman2k (Dec 7, 2006)

gah ****ing thing used ghost backup to backup my data then updated it now it wont reload the ghost image back onto the new rom as it says not compatable with it.

lost all my texts/numbers everything


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 7, 2006)

gazzaman2k said:


> gah annoying thing used ghost backup to backup my data then updated it now it wont reload the ghost image back onto the new rom as it says not compatable with it.
> 
> lost all my texts/numbers everything

Click to collapse



Please don't swear on open forums, I know it's annoying, but an * will still get the point across.

I don't like the Ghost software either, I use SPB Backup, well worth it, I'd recommend you check it out, it's really easy to use. I've configured mine to automatically back the phone up every night at 2AM, it will overwrite previous backups, so I don't have anymore than 2 days worth, about 23-28Mb each, worth it if something happens!

Won't back texts up though... Everything else tho...

Think they will give you a trail run of the software aswell


----------



## shahzadmasih (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, This post is very informative, however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,


----------



## Xilsoh (Dec 14, 2006)

*Update v1.14.58 for g-Smart i128*

Hi all... ... I've read all your comments and YES, I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEMS with it... mostly with lcd deep sleep... ... It's anoying...

Before I make any update, I need to know:

1. Will I loose any data stored in it?... (ok, I will get a backup first)... but I just want to know and I had to ask for... 

2. I will update first with v1.12.80 and then I'll do it with v1.14.58... both are supposed to be in english, aren't they?... I hope... but before, does anyone has tried the latest version (v1.14.58)?... 

Instructions v1.12.80
Descarga Directa v1.12.80 - Direct Download

Instruction v1.14.58 - I don't understand this language but as far as I could see, they're the same instructions as v1.12.80
Descarga Directa v1.14.58 - Direct Download

_*Thanks 4 your help...*_


----------



## geovass (Dec 14, 2006)

Xilsoh said:


> Hi all... ... I've read all your comments and YES, I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEMS with it... mostly with lcd deep sleep... ... It's anoying...
> 
> Before I make any update, I need to know:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So, the v1.14.58 is the new f/w version, right ? Do we know whats are the fixes ?
Have you installed it ?


----------



## geovass (Dec 14, 2006)

I just tried to FLASH the new ROM and it FAILED.
I am doing it again.

EDIT: Fail again when "verify image" after updating....


----------



## geovass (Dec 14, 2006)

Does anyone know how to hard reset the g-smart ?

Found it - Press - Window+OK+Power for 2-3 sec.

Ok, to sum it up, the ROM is upload it in my g-smart.
Everything works fine now!


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 14, 2006)

geovass said:


> I just tried to FLASH the new ROM and it FAILED.
> I am doing it again.
> 
> EDIT: Fail again when "verify image" after updating....

Click to collapse



Same thing happened to me...

Something wrong with the files ?

Add : I think the process running well and new ROM is OK... but the finishing is not good...
Usually the device automatically doing a HARD RESET after process upgrading...
So... I did this... After the processing is done... I'm doing a HARD RESET MANUALLY...


----------



## geovass (Dec 14, 2006)

Heryadi said:


> Same thing happened to me...
> 
> Something wrong with the files ?

Click to collapse



I have the solution 
You need to hard reset your device, after the upgarde (when it display FAIL) and then you will be OK !


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 14, 2006)

The different of this NEW ROM then before is ... this ROM is AKU 3.0, the older one is AKU 2.3


----------



## geovass (Dec 14, 2006)

Heryadi said:


> The different of this NEW ROM then before is ... this ROM is AKU 3.0, the older one is AKU 2.3

Click to collapse



How to you know ?

EDIT: Found it - Built Number is 15096.3.0.0


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 14, 2006)

geovass said:


> How to you know ?
> 
> EDIT: Found it - Built Number is 15096.3.0.0

Click to collapse



You can see it in registry...

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\Versions---- aku   .3.0.0


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 14, 2006)

Xilsoh said:


> Hi all... ... I've read all your comments and YES, I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEMS with it... mostly with lcd deep sleep... ... It's anoying...

Click to collapse



I had this problem before the update, but only once or twice in the months since.... so improvement there!



Xilsoh said:


> Before I make any update, I need to know:
> 
> 1. Will I loose any data stored in it?... (ok, I will get a backup first)... but I just want to know and I had to ask for...

Click to collapse



Yes, you will lose EVERYTHING, it does a COMPLETE format of the phone, so if you have things you need to back up, back them up and store them safe!



Xilsoh said:


> 2. I will update first with v1.12.80 and then I'll do it with v1.14.58... both are supposed to be in english, aren't they?... I hope... but before, does anyone has tried the latest version (v1.14.58)?...
> 
> Instructions v1.12.80
> Descarga Directa v1.12.80 - Direct Download
> ...

Click to collapse



I had 1.12.80, didn't know about the other release, getting it now...


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 14, 2006)

[deleted Post]


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry for covering old ground.... made the mistake to reply to the first message, didn't see loads more below!!!


----------



## Heryadi (Dec 15, 2006)

*Error message when open radio with ROM 1.14.58*

Guys...

When I open Radio FM... there's pop up an Error Message

hr (0x80040154)
pAudioWrapperFilter->Init(
CLSID_PACENBAMRencDm
o,
DMOCATEGORY_AUDIO_E
NCODER )

Is there any body get this error message ?

Thanks
-H-


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 15, 2006)

Heryadi said:


> Guys...
> 
> When I open Radio FM... there's pop up an Error Message
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I too get the error


----------



## geovass (Dec 15, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too get the error

Click to collapse



mine as well. but the radio is working.


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 15, 2006)

geovass said:


> mine as well. but the radio is working.

Click to collapse



Yeah, just "X" it and it's fine, but just curious about what the error is reporting :s


----------



## Xilsoh (Dec 16, 2006)

*All works fine to me...*

Hi all.... again... First... Thanks *jmdrizen* for your answer... second... I've installed both updates and everything works fine for my Gigabyte g-Smart i128... I didn't have to reset anytime nor the FM had any error... ... But I still have the "lcd deep sleep"... not as common as both last f/w... My g-Smart i128 has v1.14.58...

Thanks for all yopur comments and help!!!...


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 16, 2006)

Xilsoh said:


> Hi all.... again... First... Thanks *jmdrizen* for your answer... second... I've installed both updates and everything works fine for my Gigabyte g-Smart i128... I didn't have to reset anytime nor the FM had any error... ... But I still have the "lcd deep sleep"... not as common as both last f/w... My g-Smart i128 has v1.14.58...
> 
> Thanks for all yopur comments and help!!!...

Click to collapse



I found to get rid of the deep sleep I don't have the "auto lock" feature, and get rid of the Today timeout thing in the today settings (normally set to 4hrs) Since got rid of both of those... no deep sleeps!


----------



## carcass23 (Dec 16, 2006)

hi again first of all thank you Vasko and jmdrizen for your answers, sory i wasnt able to thank you before. i also now have a problem  my g-smart i 64 with the rom V1.12.80 is sometimes, usually everyday having some problems with the phone function. Everything seems fine, i dont seem as i am out of reach. but when i try to send a message, it does not. it doesnt even say the message could not be sent, the message stays in the outbox. also i cannot be reached and also if i try to call someone it just says dialing and freezes like that, even re-booting doesnot work i have to close it and open it again manually, does someone know what can i do? also doesnt re-booting while pressing red and yellow hard resets and starts with the old rom?


----------



## datdat (Dec 17, 2006)

I've installed ROM i120 EN ver. 1.14.66 (2006/10/31) into my i128. Everything works fine, exept the left soft-key, as if this button has disappeared. Who knows any solution? How is it organized in WM5?


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 17, 2006)

datdat said:


> I've installed ROM i120 EN ver. 1.14.66 (2006/10/31) into my i128. Everything works fine, exept the left soft-key, as if this button has disappeared. Who knows any solution? How is it organized in WM5?

Click to collapse



Thats the wrong ROM, that's for the Gigabyte g-Smart i120, not the i128, if you scroll up you'll find the link for the correct ROM.

Regards


----------



## datdat (Dec 19, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Thats the wrong ROM, that's for the Gigabyte g-Smart i120, not the i128, if you scroll up you'll find the link for the correct ROM.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



I know it. Just like experiments. You can also try to install it in order to see what's new (then you can reinstall i128 ROM). The ROM i120 has more functions, I'll try to make my own ROM for i128 with new things. These are: TV recording (have alredy done it), SMS scheduling, Equalizer, some others, I guess.


----------



## geovass (Dec 19, 2006)

datdat said:


> I know it. Just like experiments. You can also try to install it in order to see what's new (then you can reinstall i128 ROM). The ROM i120 has more functions, I'll try to make my own ROM for i128 with new things. These are: TV recording (have alredy done it), SMS scheduling, Equalizer, some others, I guess.

Click to collapse



Perfect, you can upload it here as well, so we can all share it !!


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 19, 2006)

geovass said:


> Perfect, you can upload it here as well, so we can all share it !!

Click to collapse



Yeah, upload please.

When you say you've already done TV recording, are you saying that the recording is software based and will work on the i128 then? Not hardware dependant?

Regards


----------



## datdat (Dec 19, 2006)

Well, it's here:
http://www.slil.ru/23600013
gSmart i128 1.14.58EN with TV recording
Enjoy!


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 19, 2006)

datdat said:


> Well, it's here:
> http://www.slil.ru/23600013
> gSmart i128 1.14.58EN with TV recording
> Enjoy!

Click to collapse



Cheers! 

Downloading now 


***********EDIT************

I can't seem to connect to that server, it dc's me after a few kb's. Can it be uploaded anywhere else?

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 19, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Downloading now
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortuately there is no bandwith with this provider :-( Tried multiple times now, anyone else having luck with it?


----------



## geovass (Dec 20, 2006)

datdat said:


> Well, it's here:
> http://www.slil.ru/23600013
> gSmart i128 1.14.58EN with TV recording
> Enjoy!

Click to collapse



Thank you datdat!!!
Have you seen any bugs or issues with this "ROM" you create?
Everything works smoothly ?


----------



## Xilsoh (Dec 20, 2006)

*You can upload it in...*

http://www.rapidshare.com/

or

http://www.sharebigfile.com/

or

http://up-file.com/

Then share it to us... Hope it works for us... They have enough space for that file and the last one, up-file.com *HAS NO EXPIRATION TIME NOR LIMIT* for downloading it... Text in that site says:

"*What is UP-FILE ?*
*UP-FILE - is an online one click free hosting for any of your needs.
There is no registration and no fees.
There is nothing to install and there is no special adware or spyware required.
All you need for it to start working is your browser.
We shall host your files for any amount of time and totally for free, until you will not need them.*
"


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 20, 2006)

Xilsoh said:


> http://www.rapidshare.com/
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please can someone upload here where Xilsoh recommends :-D


----------



## datdat (Dec 21, 2006)

Now available from here:
http://rapidshare.com/files/8347015/1.14.58TVrec.rar


----------



## gpx (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing with us. I ve noticed that there is no custfile in the zip. Should we use the same custfile as in the original zip file;


----------



## gpx (Dec 21, 2006)

Dear Datdat, I ve tested the modified rom and the tv regording function seems to work well, but there is a serious issue with the modified rom you uploaded,  you can not open received sms, gwes exe error appears every time. I flash gsmart i 128 twice and I get the same error when I try to open incoming sms. I went back to the original rom but I do hope that you can fix this or upload a patch for the original rom since tv regording is a software issue. Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 22, 2006)

I too get the error with messages, they appear fine on the preview, but refuse to open in Messaging.

:-(


----------



## datdat (Dec 23, 2006)

Is it Ok with the original ROM? I mean, sms.
I've not changed anything exept Camera application.

Well, install the cab, recording should work fine.


----------



## gpx (Dec 23, 2006)

datdat, nice effort but I will disappoint you again, it seems that this TV recording cab somehow is conflicting with the text messaging app. I have installed the cab, TV recording is working ok but this time text messages can not be sent. When I uninstall the cab, everything is working fine again. I did also install the cab in the storage card but the same issue happens again.


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 23, 2006)

gpx said:


> datdat, nice effort but I will disappoint you again, it seems that this TV recording cab somehow is conflicting with the text messaging app. I have installed the cab, TV recording is working ok but this time text messages can not be sent. When I uninstall the cab, everything is working fine again. I did also install the cab in the storage card but the same issue happens again.

Click to collapse



Keep trying though DatDat, it's a fantastic effort, and much appreciated!!!

Best wishes to you, and all, during the festive season


----------



## datdat (Dec 23, 2006)

Haven't got any problems with messages, other people haven't reported anything too. Maybe you have other apps installed or tried CAB after flashing immediately?


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 23, 2006)

datdat said:


> Haven't got any problems with messages, other people haven't reported anything too. Maybe you have other apps installed or tried CAB after flashing immediately?

Click to collapse



I've tried it with a clean install and doesn't work here either :'(


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 23, 2006)

Cheers for the advise GPX, trying it now!


----------



## Xilsoh (Dec 28, 2006)

*Contact list deleted!!!*

What the h...!!!.... Grrrrr... I removed battery from my g-smart and i lost all my contact list, i restored them from my backup but i lost time doing it... Is there a program that could be a non-dependeable, integrated contact list for g-smart?... i mean.. i need an agenda that works with its own contact list and even if battery removed not te be deleted and phone edition integrated to be able to dial or send a sms from g-smart?... thanks to all...


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 28, 2006)

Xilsoh said:


> What the h...!!!.... Grrrrr... I removed battery from my g-smart and i lost all my contact list, i restored them from my backup but i lost time doing it... Is there a program that could be a non-dependeable, integrated contact list for g-smart?... i mean.. i need an agenda that works with its own contact list and even if battery removed not te be deleted and phone edition integrated to be able to dial or send a sms from g-smart?... thanks to all...

Click to collapse



Bit confused what you're asking here. If you're asking for the contact list to be harddrive based instead of memory based then that's probably a no, unless you get third party software which overrides it and will slow it down even more than most PDAs are already. Like a lot of PDAs on the market if the main battery runs dry there's a backup reserve, which when empty clears the memory. Least that's my understanding of most of the older HTC range that I had, and seems to be the same with the Gigabyte.

Third party dialers that I use is the SPB range, but they use the existing database, just jazz it up a lot. Don't know of any that override and replace it totally.


----------



## orenneri (Dec 28, 2006)

*how im get to rom update mode?*

send + end + on/off 
not working

thanks


----------



## gpx (Dec 28, 2006)

Turn the unit off, either by holding the power button and watching the power off video or slipping the battery off then on.

Wait a few seconds,

Hold the GREEN and RED, WHILST HOLDING BOTH DOWN, press power button, let go of POWER but keep hold of GREEN and RED


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 29, 2006)

gpx said:


> Turn the unit off, either by holding the power button and watching the power off video or slipping the battery off then on.
> 
> Wait a few seconds,
> 
> Hold the GREEN and RED, WHILST HOLDING BOTH DOWN, press power button, let go of POWER but keep hold of GREEN and RED

Click to collapse



The LED indicator light should give a strong fixed yellow light, when you see this you can release the green and red.


----------



## orenneri (Dec 29, 2006)

*tv problem*

hi.
i cun't find any tv channel, i use the headphone antenna .


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 30, 2006)

orenneri said:


> hi.
> i cun't find any tv channel, i use the headphone antenna .

Click to collapse



Where abouts are you? Have you got the Pal/NTSC/SeCam settings correct?


----------



## meisocool (Dec 30, 2006)

anyone here having i120?....where can i discuss about this mobile.
i think this thread title should change to Gigabyte G-smart Discussion?what u think jmdrizen?

oh btw jmdrizen FYI i bought this g-smart because of all your great and very helpfull review of yours...and so far it's a really great PDA to have..thanx man

anyway can any of u guys who have a fast internet speed download this new GSmart i120 V1.14.66 ROM for me and upload it to www.mediafire.com or www.zshare.net...cause i can't download it through gigabyte's site...i know it's much to ask but please hehe LOL

here's the link :

http://www.gigabytecm.com/Indonesia/Download.aspx?id=5



thanx in advance.


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 30, 2006)

meisocool said:


> anyone here having i120?....where can i discuss about this mobile.
> i think this thread title should change to Gigabyte G-smart Discussion?what u think jmdrizen?
> 
> oh btw jmdrizen FYI i bought this g-smart because of all your great and very helpfull review of yours...and so far it's a really great PDA to have..thanx man
> ...

Click to collapse



The i120 is a very similar phone to the i128, from what I can tell it's about the same sort of jump as was the i128 from the i64, mainly a memory increase. Software wise they're almost ident, so any issues you can ask about here and myself the great: DatDat, User22, Geovass, GPX and many others will do our best to help you out.


----------



## meisocool (Dec 30, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> The i120 is a very similar phone to the i128, from what I can tell it's about the same sort of jump as was the i128 from the i64, mainly a memory increase. Software wise they're almost ident, so any issues you can ask about here and myself the great: DatDat, User22, Geovass, GPX and many others will do our best to help you out.

Click to collapse



Yeah i know that but i120 owner such as myself will likely think that this thread is talk about i128 only...but it's no really important anyway.. 

anyway jmdrizen can u help me with the whole downloading ROM things that i mentioned above?...but if u can't it's no problem btw 

thanx


----------



## orenneri (Dec 30, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Where abouts are you? Have you got the Pal/NTSC/SeCam settings correct?

Click to collapse



im from israel, yes i setting to pal-bg


----------



## orenneri (Dec 30, 2006)

*ring to identify contact.*

can i do that? i want to add different ring to different contact.


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 30, 2006)

orenneri said:


> can i do that? i want to add different ring to different contact.

Click to collapse



Yes,

Go into contacts, select the person, edit their details one of the options is "Ringtone"

Regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 30, 2006)

orenneri said:


> im from israel, yes i setting to pal-bg

Click to collapse



Are you in an area where you can normally recieve analogue signals with a basic portable aerial? (Not a fixed roof aerial)


----------



## orenneri (Dec 30, 2006)

jmdrizen said:


> Are you in an area where you can normally recieve analogue signals with a basic portable aerial? (Not a fixed roof aerial)

Click to collapse



yes.

i want to know if it's better to use antena instead  the headphone?


----------



## jmdrizen (Dec 30, 2006)

orenneri said:


> yes.
> 
> i want to know if it's better to use antena instead  the headphone?

Click to collapse



I get better signal from the proper antena, but find the battery lasts longer with the headphone. I can only assume this is due to the fact that you use headphone audio instead of the loudspeaker.


----------



## jmdrizen (Jan 1, 2007)

Bit off topic here, but please....

If anyone has knowledge of Breeze/ Smart Phone devices can they please look at:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=288145

A good friend is stuck with a device at bootloader screen and I'd appreciate if anyone who know's how to get round it can assist.


----------



## Xilsoh (Jan 4, 2007)

*Stereo Bluetooth Headset*

Hi... I've been using the SonyEricsson HBH-DS970 Stereo Bluetooth Headset and it works fine but I've found one problem... It doesn't work with TV and Radio... Besides, I use Readmaniac, a Java application to read books... but when I start it the backlight is blinking, so that it is impossible to read any book... Have you tried it?... (I could use it BEFORE Firmware Update with version 1.14.58)... now I can't use it becasue of blinking Backlight...


----------



## meisocool (Jan 6, 2007)

*opera mini?*



Xilsoh said:


> Hi... I've been using the SonyEricsson HBH-DS970 Stereo Bluetooth Headset and it works fine but I've found one problem... It doesn't work with TV and Radio... Besides, I use Readmaniac, a Java application to read books... but when I start it the backlight is blinking, so that it is impossible to read any book... Have you tried it?... (I could use it BEFORE Firmware Update with version 1.14.58)... now I can't use it becasue of blinking Backlight...

Click to collapse



i also have problem with i120's java app...when i try to install opera mini,it works but can't use it to browse coz it freeze?....

anyone here can browse with opera mini?


----------



## orenneri (Jan 6, 2007)

*Rom Update*

Hi to all.
What is the best english rom or the last rom that you use?

thanks


----------



## Xilsoh (Jan 6, 2007)

*I use Minimo*



meisocool said:


> i also have problem with i120's java app...when i try to install opera mini,it works but can't use it to browse coz it freeze?....
> 
> anyone here can browse with opera mini?

Click to collapse



Hi... I use "IE"  and "Minimo" from Mozilla... it's still under development but it works fine... not the best but it's useful... I've tried Opera on my i128 and it works fine.. I just didn't buy it...

About Java Apps... When I used firmware v1.12.80 they worked fine, but now with v1.14.58 it is still blinking... Any one else has correct that problem?.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xilsoh (Jan 6, 2007)

*Stable version and latest version*



orenneri said:


> Hi to all.
> What is the best english rom or the last rom that you use?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse




This is the last stable version: V1.12.80... you can read it on page #16 on this topic... and the latest version is 1.14.58 but I have Java Apps Backlight Blinking problem... You can find both version links ready to download there...

Good luck!!!...


----------



## jmdrizen (Jan 7, 2007)

*ROM Updates*



orenneri said:


> Hi to all.
> What is the best english rom or the last rom that you use?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



It all depends on what phone you have. This post is no longer limited to the i128.

If you have the i64 then the latest I know of is v1.12.A3
If you have the i128 then the latest I know of is v1.14.58
If you have the i120 then the latest I know of is v1.14.66

With the i128 version, some people have stated that they have problems with Java applications, but I don't appear to have any of this. I did another fresh installation last night and set everything up again after a third party app failed on me, but I've not experienced any problems with the latest ROM.

For download links to the above, and latest updates, please visit Gigabyte's page at: http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/egbc_support.aspx?tabIndex=5

All the best!


----------



## orenneri (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks

Oren Neeman


----------



## meisocool (Jan 8, 2007)

Xilsoh said:


> Hi... I use "IE"  and "Minimo" from Mozilla... it's still under development but it works fine... not the best but it's useful... I've tried Opera on my i128 and it works fine.. I just didn't buy it...
> 
> About Java Apps... When I used firmware v1.12.80 they worked fine, but now with v1.14.58 it is still blinking... Any one else has correct that problem?.... Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



No it's not the reguler opera that had problem,it's Opera Mini(the one that installed in java application)..coz the netfront,opera(reguler),minimo,IE.etc all worked fine.
i'm using mini because it's very simple and cheap to use,,,

anybody here try using opera mini yet?


----------



## orenneri (Jan 8, 2007)

*tv antenna for g smart.*

hi to all.
how i can get one?

http://www.mobileplanet.com/p.aspx?i=138434

i know this site but the shipping to israel its very hi(more than 30us$).

thanks

oren


----------



## jmdrizen (Jan 8, 2007)

orenneri said:


> hi to all.
> how i can get one?
> 
> http://www.mobileplanet.com/p.aspx?i=138434
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you read this post? If so, you'd know that you can get the phone from eBay from many sellers, one that I know of which is trusted by me is a seller called Gadget-Gear.

Best Regards


----------



## orenneri (Jan 10, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Have you read this post? If so, you'd know that you can get the phone from eBay from many sellers, one that I know of which is trusted by me is a seller called Gadget-Gear.
> 
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



i want only the antenna.


----------



## jmdrizen (Jan 11, 2007)

orenneri said:


> i want only the antenna.

Click to collapse



In that case I must apologise, I couldn't access that link as was on here on my pda.

Now I've seen the link that's for the gSmart i64, you're best looking for an antenna for the gSmart i128/i120 as they're a better quality.

The Expansys group are the only ones I have seen that stock Gigabyte items other than Gigabyte direct. The only thing I can think of is if you try to contact Gadget-Gear on eBay and ask if he can get hold of a spare one and set an auction up for you; as if he could, it would be the i128/120 version


----------



## orenneri (Jan 11, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> In that case I must apologise, I couldn't access that link as was on here on my pda.
> 
> Now I've seen the link that's for the gSmart i64, you're best looking for an antenna for the gSmart i128/i120 as they're a better quality.
> 
> The Expansys group are the only ones I have seen that stock Gigabyte items other than Gigabyte direct. The only thing I can think of is if you try to contact Gadget-Gear on eBay and ask if he can get hold of a spare one and set an auction up for you; as if he could, it would be the i128/120 version

Click to collapse



OK
THANKS


----------



## Xilsoh (Jan 31, 2007)

*Does anyone know when...?*

will G-smart i300 will be available?... And what about price?...


----------



## gaosgax (Feb 2, 2007)

*jose luis*

el i300 segun esto sale en este mes jose luis, ya sabes kien lo vende  saludos


----------



## Sathumax (Feb 11, 2007)

*Forum*

Hi user's of gigabyte pda's
I'm thinking of making a gigabyte forum.What do you think?
Or the administrator will add a extra place for gigabyte user's  
There are not so many users like HTC user's but they will come i hope 

let me think what is your's opinion about it


----------



## jmdrizen (Feb 11, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> Hi user's of gigabyte pda's
> I'm thinking of making a gigabyte forum.What do you think?
> Or the administrator will add a extra place for gigabyte user's
> There are not so many users like HTC user's but they will come i hope
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd be interested in joining, would like to be involved if possible.

Regards


----------



## Sathumax (Feb 11, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> I'd be interested in joining, would like to be involved if possible.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



I have made a forum, for eten user's:
http://aa.1asphost.com/Sathumax/EtenPDA-forum/

I'm thinking to make a new one for gigabyte pda's 
Soon i will be the first one who have a i300 in euope I hope he will come this week wensday


----------



## jmdrizen (Feb 11, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> I have made a forum, for eten user's:
> http://aa.1asphost.com/Sathumax/EtenPDA-forum/
> 
> I'm thinking to make a new one for gigabyte pda's
> Soon i will be the first one who have a i300 in euope I hope he will come this week wensday

Click to collapse



If you make the forum please let me know 

And I'm afraid you'll be "amungst the first in Europe" not the first  hehe


----------



## Sathumax (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you buy also one  

Do you know a place where i can put the forum on it?
I mean on internet because you must normaly way pay for the big traffic on internet.
And for a domain etc:
You know a free or cheap place where to put the forum files?

Oke check it out ladies and gentelmens:
http://h.1asphost.com/GigabyteForum/index

I'm realy fast 


jmdrizen said:


> If you make the forum please let me know
> 
> And I'm afraid you'll be "amungst the first in Europe" not the first  hehe

Click to collapse


----------



## titowsky (Feb 18, 2007)

*firmware update gsmart i128*

That is what happened yesterday with my beautyful gsmart i128:
I tried to update with the regular new firmware from Gigabyte site.
The update procedure started, the phone was correctly recharged, and I left it there to finish the update.
I came back after 20min and I found it steady on the red GIGABYTE starting screenshot.
No way to make it start-up again... I tried with hard reset and to make again the update but after a few second I could read "format DSK2 ... fails".
This morning the phone does not switch-on even to the GIGABYTE screen  
Can anyone suggest anything? I'm so sad, it was a wonderful device until now.

Thank you


----------



## titowsky (Feb 18, 2007)

*firmware update gsmart i128*

That is what happened yesterday with my beautyful gsmart i128:
I tried to update with the regular new firmware from Gigabyte site.
The update procedure started, the phone was correctly recharged, and I left it there to finish the update.
I came back after 20min and I found it steady on the red GIGABYTE starting screenshot.
No way to make it start-up again... I tried with hard reset and to make again the update but after a few second I could read "format DSK2 ... fails".
This morning the phone does not switch-on even to the GIGABYTE screen  
Can anyone suggest anything? I'm so sad, it was a wonderful device until now.

Thank you


----------



## datdat (Feb 26, 2007)

A great site for those who understand Russian:
www.gsmart.by.ru
Technical information, FAQ, Firmware upgrade, Downloads.

will be in English soon!


----------



## jmdrizen (Feb 28, 2007)

I want the new T600!!

Anyways, Titowsky, did you fix the problem? I've been away a while, if not please let me know and I'll assist all I can!


----------



## jmdrizen (Feb 28, 2007)

datdat said:


> A great site for those who understand Russian:
> www.gsmart.by.ru
> Technical information, FAQ, Firmware upgrade, Downloads.
> 
> will be in English soon!

Click to collapse



Do you know when in English??

Cheers


----------



## datdat (Mar 1, 2007)

jmdrizen, in two weeks, I guess. Even you, an experienced user will find some useful information.
By the way, there's a new ROM: 1.14.84 for i128.


----------



## titowsky (Mar 1, 2007)

...still no way to fix my problem.
I tried everything, also buying a battery-charger... but when I start to re-upload the firmware I receive "format DSK2... FAIL" and the system always reboots in the steady GIGABYTE screen.
I tried every kind of reset or "engineering mode" but I fear the problem cannot be solved without assistance and a very very long period...
If you can help me...

Thank you!


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 1, 2007)

datdat said:


> jmdrizen, in two weeks, I guess. Even you, an experienced user will find some useful information.
> By the way, there's a new ROM: 1.14.84 for i128.

Click to collapse



I can always do with pointers!! I don't know anywhere near as much as I want to (or you people think I do! lol)


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 1, 2007)

titowsky said:


> ...still no way to fix my problem.
> I tried everything, also buying a battery-charger... but when I start to re-upload the firmware I receive "format DSK2... FAIL" and the system always reboots in the steady GIGABYTE screen.
> I tried every kind of reset or "engineering mode" but I fear the problem cannot be solved without assistance and a very very long period...
> If you can help me...
> ...

Click to collapse



I've sent you an email, don't worry, I think I know why.

I'm guessing you're trying to use 1.14.84... this ROM I believe is corrupt, as I've not met anyone yet able to use it from their site. You need to download version 1.14.58 from their site (http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportmodel.aspx?pid=31&tabIndex=3)

Emailed you about it too

Also... make sure that the files are on the ROOT of the Mini-SD card, and that they are the ONLY thing on it...

Let me know how you get on


----------



## titowsky (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you very much for your help.
Yes, I was using that ROM...
I tried immediately downloading the nigerian ROM you suggested from Gigabyte site... but the result was the same as before: "Format DSK2 ..." two steps only in this procedure and then stop with the FAIL message and reboot on Gigabyte logo.
I'm sure I didn't anything which could cause a memory damage...but a firmware upgrade. Before that operation the device was perfect (ehm... anyway, it worked...)
I saw that in the engineering mode the Flash memory fails, and I fear that is not a good clue...

Thank you again... and if you have any other advice, please tell me...

Bye

Tito


----------



## titowsky (Mar 2, 2007)

Also I can add that my problem appears before the device starts reading the ROM from the memory card... it happens in the preliminary procedure of flash memory erase (I think this is the meaning of "Format DSK2") during which only the yellow light above the device is on...
Really sad situation...


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 2, 2007)

titowsky said:


> Also I can add that my problem appears before the device starts reading the ROM from the memory card... it happens in the preliminary procedure of flash memory erase (I think this is the meaning of "Format DSK2") during which only the yellow light above the device is on...
> Really sad situation...

Click to collapse



How are you initiating the firmware upgrade?

Flip the battery out, then back on, and if you're doing the reset by pressing GREEN + RED + POWER, try doing it by pressing the buttons underneath GREEN, RED with POWER, or visa-versa if you are doing this one. One is restarting and taking an upgrade from the Mini-SD, the other is clean installing from memory. I think the one with GREEN + RED + POWER is the one that installs afresh from the mini-SD, but am half asleep after long shifts.

Are you using any download agents when downloading the ROM from the internet, is there any chance your downloads are getting corrupted, is there a chance you could get someone else to download the files, copy them to the mini-SD card and try them?? Also, make sure no files are read only.


----------



## riconat (Mar 4, 2007)

datdat said:


> Is it Ok with the original ROM? I mean, sms.
> I've not changed anything exept Camera application.
> 
> Well, install the cab, recording should work fine.

Click to collapse



Grazie tantissimo thanks as


----------



## riconat (Mar 7, 2007)

hello sono luigi


----------



## titowsky (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you jmdrizen...
unfortunately I really tried everything with many different ROMs (also downloaded from other PC) and all kinds of resets but really... it always stops at the same point: "Format DSK2 ... FAIL... REBOOT..." and then Gigabyte screen.
It is really strange that a common update could damage a memory block represent a so critical process...
Gigabyte assistance still does not aswer


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 7, 2007)

titowsky said:


> Thank you jmdrizen...
> unfortunately I really tried everything with many different ROMs (also downloaded from other PC) and all kinds of resets but really... it always stops at the same point: "Format DSK2 ... FAIL... REBOOT..." and then Gigabyte screen.
> It is really strange that a common update could damage a memory block represent a so critical process...
> Gigabyte assistance still does not aswer

Click to collapse



Can you try the original ROM release, with another memory card (if no other Mini-SD available, do a full format on the one you have (NOT a quick format)). There's method to my madness, which I'll explain if you email me again...


----------



## titowsky (Mar 8, 2007)

I sent you a pm with my email : [email protected]

please...help me... thank you again!!!


----------



## datdat (Mar 8, 2007)

titowsky, flip the battery out and leave your device without it for about 30 minutes, then hard reset your gSmart. If it doesn't help, repeat the steps.
The same happened to me twice and flipping the battery out really helped.


----------



## titowsky (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you, I tried to remove the battery but not for so much time. This evening I'll try and let you know...


----------



## titowsky (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you for your help...
only now I discovered what the problem can be... and it's my fault:

I thought to have a gsmart i128 but it was simply a gsmart i (I used it for too little time to realize the mistake)... on the internet I always saw i120 and i128 so I was sure to have a i128 and I tried to upload its firmware.
That process probably damaged the memory or wrote something wrong that now cannot be erased.

I have just tried with the gsmart i firmware in the SDmemory (the only one at disposal from gigabyte site) and removing the battery... but the problem persists.

Sorry for the partial/wrong description of my problem, now I am sure I am not even covered by the guarantee... (grrr, gsmart i and i128 have similar name and identical shapes!!!).

Anyway I continue trying... 

Tito


----------



## datdat (Mar 9, 2007)

Unfortunately, you can do nothing now. I know some people who made the same mistake. The flash memory should be changed and the cost is about $400 (it's the price where I live), but just because gSmart i isn't sold in our country officially. You can try to use the guarantee, but don't say the reason!


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 10, 2007)

datdat said:


> Unfortunately, you can do nothing now. I know some people who made the same mistake. The flash memory should be changed and the cost is about $400 (it's the price where I live), but just because gSmart i isn't sold in our country officially. You can try to use the guarantee, but don't say the reason!

Click to collapse



That's the same sort of situation here in the UK, as the only sellers for them are Expansys, and they won't place that as a warranty repair


----------



## turgayaslan (Mar 19, 2007)

*(*

hi all!.
i have a itex xbond. i tryd install to my phone gigabayt gsmart i128 rom. in the installation progress, in the format disk2, not repsnoding and waiting.
sad my phone is now dead! How to i install normal iteq rom to my xbond? Please help me ... Regards..


----------



## Heryadi (Mar 21, 2007)

*I want to know... what AKU in this ROM ?*



jmdrizen said:


> I've sent you an email, don't worry, I think I know why.
> 
> I'm guessing you're trying to use 1.14.84... this ROM I believe is corrupt, as I've not met anyone yet able to use it from their site. You need to download version 1.14.58 from their site (http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportmodel.aspx?pid=31&tabIndex=3)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I want to know... what AKU in this ROM ?


thanks


----------



## datdat (Mar 21, 2007)

Heryadi, 1.14.xx - AKU 3.0, 1.12.xx - AKU 2.3.


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 23, 2007)

turgayaslan said:


> hi all!.
> i have a itex xbond. i tryd install to my phone gigabayt gsmart i128 rom. in the installation progress, in the format disk2, not repsnoding and waiting.
> sad my phone is now dead! How to i install normal iteq rom to my xbond? Please help me ... Regards..

Click to collapse



I believe the XBond is the i not the i128, so I think you are in the same position. If I'm right.... unfortunately you have bricked your phone...


----------



## riconat (Apr 1, 2007)

Ma non parla nessuno in italiano?


----------



## hm_fa_da (Apr 1, 2007)

have you evere tried to change IMEI on the phone ? i found G-smart i price for about $300 (www.plemix.com) , i think it's a great phone ! but i want to know if it is possible to change the IMEI ?!!


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 1, 2007)

hm_fa_da said:


> have you evere tried to change IMEI on the phone ? i found G-smart i price for about $300 (www.plemix.com) , i think it's a great phone ! but i want to know if it is possible to change the IMEI ?!!

Click to collapse



To change the IMEI is usually illegal, I and most will not assist in advice contrary to international and most state laws.

Exceptions to the change are normally via your provider, please contact them for assistance.


----------



## User22 (Apr 1, 2007)

I allready answered you on the other thead that unlocking is to use any sim card in your phone, and nothing to do with imei.


----------



## hm_fa_da (Apr 2, 2007)

G-smart i has 64MB ROM and 64M RAM , i know RAM usage in softwares ... , but what is that 64MB ROM used for ? is it for installing programs or they are installed in memory card ... ? is it called phone memory too ?
i don't know price of G-smart i128 now and couldn't find it in net !! ( it has 128MB ROM )

and is it possible to dial a number without stylus ? for example when you want to dial a number ( not from contacts list ) a menu opens and you can select number with four navigation keys and then click ok and the number goes to the dialing menu ... in fact you have a vertual keypad which works without stylus too and you can dial with one hand ! is this possible in G-smart i or is there any software which be installed on the phone and do this ?

Thanks & Regards,


----------



## gilyak (Apr 2, 2007)

guys
if anybody knows what i can do, if phone gives me an error DSK FORMAT FAIL?
it is gigabyte g-smart i and i cannot flash the rom file on it


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 2, 2007)

gilyak said:


> guys
> if anybody knows what i can do, if phone gives me an error DSK FORMAT FAIL?
> it is gigabyte g-smart i and i cannot flash the rom file on it

Click to collapse



I'm afraid this has been spoken about previously in this post. This is normally where the wrong ROM has been attempted to be flashed on the device. IE the i128 rom on the i (64). This is a back to manufacturer job, or off for professional repair, which I have been informed will be costly, as not normally covered in the warranty, as it does state warnings on Gigabytes site, and clearly defines the correct model.

Regards


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 2, 2007)

hm_fa_da said:


> G-smart i has 64MB ROM and 64M RAM , i know RAM usage in softwares ... , but what is that 64MB ROM used for ? is it for installing programs or they are installed in memory card ... ? is it called phone memory too ?
> i don't know price of G-smart i128 now and couldn't find it in net !! ( it has 128MB ROM )

Click to collapse



The RAM (Random Access Memory) is memory that you can access routinely and add programmes/data to. This is in addition to whatever storage capability you add with the way of a Mini-SD card and/or the SIM storage (the latter usually only for SMS/contacts)

I believe the ROM is this..... The ROM (Read Only Memory) is memory that you cannot routinely update, and is where your system configuration files are kept, IE when you hard reset the phone where the unit re-installs it's OS and default software from. This is usually updated by way of "flash"ing the ROM, to upload new settings directly to it via an external source such as a computer, and then hard-resetting the device to launch these files. This is not *normally/without tweaking* routinely used as simple storage.

Others please correct me if I'm wrong in this, I assumed the ROM definition is the same as what I'm used to with PC's...



hm_fa_da said:


> and is it possible to dial a number without stylus ? for example when you want to dial a number ( not from contacts list ) a menu opens and you can select number with four navigation keys and then click ok and the number goes to the dialing menu ... in fact you have a vertual keypad which works without stylus too and you can dial with one hand ! is this possible in G-smart i or is there any software which be installed on the phone and do this ?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can select the number with the D pad, and then use the soft key buttons to call, thus calling without using the touch screen.

Regards


----------



## hm_fa_da (Apr 2, 2007)

Great thanks to jmdrizen and all others who helped here ...

Now i have read all the 27 pages of this thread ! 

In fact i am not usnig PDA now and i want to start using one ,the most important features i like is being light in weigh and small size ( i am using samsung D510 now and don't like to switch on different PDAs over and over , so i try to get one as first and keeping at least for years  !!! ) ... , i searched for a small and light PDA in gsmarena and finally choosed G-smart i120 , but i found i120 price is something about $530 but G-smart i price is something about $300 !!! whay that much difference ??? i still couldn't find price for G-smart i ( 128 MB version )  ,the main reason i choosed i120 was the hardware keypad and i don't like to use stylus for just dialing a number !!! but now that you say it is possible ( of course it is possible in software and i just wanted to know if they designed this feature in the device or no ... ) so i would like to use G-smart i128 if cheaper ...
do you know the price of G-smart i128 for now ? G-smart i is about $300 !!!
and question about AKU ... is it also upgradable like ROM ?
and what is the result of using TV Recorder on i128 ? are the SMS problems solved ?
  i am just trying to find differences between i120 and i128 or maybe i ( 64 ) ....


----------



## gilyak (Apr 3, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> I'm afraid this has been spoken about previously in this post. This is normally where the wrong ROM has been attempted to be flashed on the device. IE the i128 rom on the i (64). This is a back to manufacturer job, or off for professional repair, which I have been informed will be costly, as not normally covered in the warranty, as it does state warnings on Gigabytes site, and clearly defines the correct model.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



well
before i posted the message i visited gigabyte site and have read the topic.
my quesion is. what can i do, if i have such error. is there any software i can use to flash the rom from the pc? is the any possibility to access the phone settings from "outside"?


----------



## meisocool (Apr 3, 2007)

datdat said:


> A great site for those who understand Russian:
> www.gsmart.by.ru
> Technical information, FAQ, Firmware upgrade, Downloads.
> 
> will be in English soon!

Click to collapse



datdat,do u know when we're going to see english language of this site?

cause i see g-smart_i120_1.14.82 ROM in there but can't find this ROM in gsmart's official site...anybody try that ROM yet?..is it english ROM or not,cause right now i'm using 1.14.66 indonesian version..but don't know if it safe to upgrade from another country ROM.

and btw one more thing can we downgrade ROM version,for example if i don't like using v1.14.82,can i downgrade to my old ROM(v1.14.66)?..and how?

thanx guys in advance.


----------



## riconat (Apr 3, 2007)

Hello to all, I have a i128 with a cap bluetooth I listen to music and end all ok I do not understand here perche does not feel tv and the radio. Sapete gives to me one explanation?


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 3, 2007)

riconat said:


> Hello to all, I have a i128 with a cap bluetooth I listen to music and end all ok I do not understand here perche does not feel tv and the radio. Sapete gives to me one explanation?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't understand your question.


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 3, 2007)

meisocool said:


> datdat,do u know when we're going to see english language of this site?
> 
> cause i see g-smart_i120_1.14.82 ROM in there but can't find this ROM in gsmart's official site...anybody try that ROM yet?..is it english ROM or not,cause right now i'm using 1.14.66 indonesian version..but don't know if it safe to upgrade from another country ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have down and up graded the ROM, just run the lower version as you would an update and it will take it back down again :-D Aslong as the ROM is designed for that model there's no problem

As far as using another region is concerned I've had taiwan versions on my pda and it's worked fine, I've had to go back to wwe as I can't understand the language :-/


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 3, 2007)

hm_fa_da said:


> Great thanks to jmdrizen and all others who helped here ...
> 
> Now i have read all the 27 pages of this thread !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The i128 is more expensive than the i, as it's double the memory. I've only seen the i128 from ebay, but a recent buyer has had problems from the seller so I don't know if he is having personal problems at the moment...

Gigabyte are in the process of releasing the next generation of handsets, one with digital TV (most formats) I believe it's the T600 and the other I think is Qsomething, which supports technologies like EDGE.

Might be in your interest in waiting a while, as these will push previous models down in price.

Regards


----------



## riconat (Apr 3, 2007)

I have i128 with a cap a stereo bletooth I do not understand as never the television is not felt


----------



## riconat (Apr 3, 2007)

Someone of you speaks in Italian?


----------



## datdat (Apr 4, 2007)

*jmdrizen*, as the first post in this thread is yours, you should add a warning in big letters, that after flashing gSmart i (64Mb) with gSmart i128 ROM you damage your phone.

*meisocool*, 1.14.82 is Chinese version. Translating the pages for the gsmart.by.ru English version now.

*jmdrizen, hm_fa_da*, in WM5 devices RAM is used the same way as on a PC, but ROM (flash memeory) is used for storing user files and programs. Therefore, there's no mistake when you read i128 has 128Mb ROM and i120 has 256Mb ROM.

*hm_fa_da*, think it's not worth buying gSmart i (64), as it has not just 64Mb ROM, but also AKU 2.3, it's not possible to make TV recording and some other features are absent.

*riconat*, unfortunately, it's not possible to send TV and Radio sound to a Bluetooth headset. It will be fixed (Gigabyte service said about it, but when?).


----------



## hm_fa_da (Apr 4, 2007)

Dear datdat,

both i (64) and i128 are AKU2 according to www.gsmarena.com .... , the only difference is in ROM .
still not worth ?


----------



## meisocool (Apr 4, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> I have down and up graded the ROM, just run the lower version as you would an update and it will take it back down again :-D Aslong as the ROM is designed for that model there's no problem
> 
> As far as using another region is concerned I've had taiwan versions on my pda and it's worked fine, I've had to go back to wwe as I can't understand the language :-/

Click to collapse



oh ok then..i'll try it tonight.

thx bro.


----------



## meisocool (Apr 4, 2007)

datdat said:


> *meisocool*, 1.14.82 is Chinese version. Translating the pages for the gsmart.by.ru English version now.

Click to collapse



thanx..can't wait,cause it looks like a great gsmart's stuff site.


----------



## datdat (Apr 4, 2007)

*hm_fa_da*, when i128 was released it had AKU 2.3, but now there's AKU 3.0 in the latest ROMs for different countries.


----------



## riconat (Apr 4, 2007)

DATDAT  thanks for the answer


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 4, 2007)

datdat said:


> *jmdrizen*, as the first post in this thread is yours, you should add a warning in big letters, that after flashing gSmart i (64Mb) with gSmart i128 ROM you damage your phone.

Click to collapse



Good Point. Well Made. Done...


----------



## esmail (Apr 9, 2007)

*HI*

hi youer frindes 
i have problame my phone
my phone  i-teq Xbond 
formating  the phone 

"""""Fill Format""""""
plz help me 
tankes


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 9, 2007)

esmail said:


> hi youer frindes
> i have problame my phone
> my phone  i-teq Xbond
> formating  the phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I'm finding it hard to understand your message, I think you're talking about a format failed error.

If so, please read the thread as this has been discussed. The matter could be that you are trying to update the rom of you i-teq (more than likely a 64Mb version) with a ROM designed for the 128MB or 256MB ROM devices. Where have you got the update from?

Regards


----------



## Invisible Sense (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I brought myself the Gigabyte GSmart i300 a few weeks ago!
It is going great so far.

I previously owned an Atom (upgraded to Exec).

Here are my impressions...

PROS

1. Very small and extremely light
2. At first I didn't like the way it looked considering my Atom was very good looking. Now I like it as much if not more.
3. Build quality - feels plasticky but very solid (no squeaky noise or anything)
3. It is super fast, a 520 MHz processor.
4. The built-in GPS is amazing. It takes few minutes to connect but once it does, it performs brilliantly. 
5. Excellent 2.0mp camera, with auto focus, flash, Marco and digital zoom.
The camera load time is very fast and does not lag at all unlike the Atom.
6. Excellent screen quality - very sharp and crisp, again way better then the Atom, both have 264k colours.
7. Call quality is first class too.
8. Battery - now this was a major concern for me before buying, I was very worried about its Batt life as it is only a 920mAh, also because my Atom’s Batt was 1530mAh and still needed charging twice a day!
But I can confirm…I am very surprise at how good the Batt life is...one charge lasts a full day and half and I am a heavy user.
9. Very fast USB connection and data transfer.
10. Takes my 4 GB Mini SD.

CONS

1. Small screen size only 2.4in
2. I miss my Atoms stereo speaker
3. Crappy stylus
4. Headphone connector…no 2.5mm jack.

If anyone has any questions I will be happy to answer...

Also, can anyone please tell me where I can buy a headphone jack adaptor from? I have searched all over the internet without any luck.

Although the GSmart i300 one of the best Pocket PC Phones I have every used, I will be using it as a stop gap phone as I hope to buy the Gigabyte GSmart t600 as soon as it becomes available.

Thanks


----------



## datdat (Apr 10, 2007)

Invisible Sense,
surprised you haven't got headphone jack adaptor, wasn't there one with your phone in the box? (it should be 3.5mm, but not 2.5, I guess)
How much was that and where?


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 10, 2007)

Invisible Sense said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I brought myself the Gigabyte GSmart i300 a few weeks ago!
> It is going great so far.
> ...

Click to collapse




What a bullshit story.
I own also a i300 and realy disapointed about:

Battery life: if you use it for 2 hour non stop,then you can charge the battery again.
GSM receivement is realy bad, with my SDA from t-mobile I got a better signal quality than with i300.
No supporting EDGE,UMTS etc: realy bad.

The quality of screen is good that is true.

When i receive the phone my camera was not working so I can't tell you how the quality is.
I have received from (gadget-gear)(e-bay user) a phone with a camera that didn't work.
Also the phone after discharge battery, won't start again until i remove the battery for a while.

About (gaget-gear) boy have sell the phone via (e-bay)to me, and i have problems with my phone and i try to contact with the seller (gadget-gear) and the boy don't answhere's anymore at my mails.
So i have here a dead i300 and need a support from gaget-gear, but this boy don't answhere's anymore, after selling this phone to me.
Befor selling the phone to me he make's prommise to me, when i have problems with the phone i just only let him know and he will help me out.
Right now after buying this phone from him i have problems with the phone,but he don't answheres anymore at my mails.no replay's nothing.
realy bad seller.

jmdrizen??? you have also buy the phone (i128) from him, can you try to make contact with gadget-gear?
And do you receive a replay from him?

Where did you buy your's phone invisible?

How i can get into Engineering Mode?


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 10, 2007)

Sathumax said:
			
		

> jmdrizen??? you have also buy the phone (i128) from him, can you try to make contact with gadget-gear?
> And do you receive a replay from him?

Click to collapse



Sathumax,

I had a couple of minor issues with my phone when I first got it which I later found out were self inflicted, but Gadget-Gear replied everytime, and even offered a replacement if I got the phone back to him.

I'm shocked to hear that his support has dropped as have recommended him countless times and only received positive feedback from those that I have passed on to him. The only thing I can think of is that he has some personal problems at the moment, as long as you've been polite, as I'm sure you have, then he should get back to you as soon as.

I appreciate that you're annoyed, but please don't swear in the context of your replies, minors do have an interest in XDA's and view this forum. Please edit your post and change/censor your wording. Thank-you in advance.



			
				Sathumax said:
			
		

> How i can get into Engineering Mode?

Click to collapse



What do you mean by engineering mode? As far as I'm aware that's a Nokia concept. Or do you mean unprotecting the ROM area and/or customising the ROM?


----------



## datdat (Apr 10, 2007)

Engineering mode:
WIN, OK, Camera + Power
(i128/120, don't know about i300)


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 10, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> Sathumax
> 
> I'm shocked to hear that his support has dropped as have recommended him countless times and only received positive feedback from those that I have passed on to him. The only thing I can think of is that he has some personal problems at the moment, as long as you've been polite, as I'm sure you have, then he should get back to you as soon as.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Invisible Sense (Apr 10, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> What a bullshit story.
> I own also a i300 and realy disapointed about:
> 
> Battery life: if you use it for 2 hour non stop,then you can charge the battery again.
> ...

Click to collapse




Sathumax,

It is not a bullshit story...It is my opinion of i300.
I don't know about Battery life of SDA but I've been using XDA Atom since Dec 05 and as much as loved the Atom, I have hated the Battery life which was a disaster. i300 is still now showing 66% on Battery life even though I charged it last night. In my view that is excellent.

GSM reception...again, I don't know about SDA. I have only been using Pocket PC Phones since 2004. SDA and i300 are based on two complete different platforms so you cannot directly compare the two.

I am not that bothered about EDGE or UTMS as I don't need these features at the moment.

It's unfortunate that your device came faulty and the camera never worked. Mine works and works great...AF and Marco functions are great. PPC Phones hardly come with these features and I am assuming that you never used Atom or Imate Jam to see how useless and painful the cameras are.

I have never had to remove the Battery cover for any reason other then change the SIM.

I was very surprised at how stable the phone is...I expected lots bugs from a newly released phone.

I brought my i300 from eBay for £370 but I don't remember the guy’s name.

Can you tell me what ROM your device is running? Mine is v2.00.85.

I don't write very often so there is no reason to Bull/S. I do browse the forum regularly.


----------



## Invisible Sense (Apr 10, 2007)

datdat,

Mine didn't come with any adaptor and I cant seem to find one too.
I have 3gig worth of music in i300 but cannot listen to any in the car.


----------



## datdat (Apr 11, 2007)

Invisible Sense, bluetooth stereo headphones can help.


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 11, 2007)

Invisible Sense said:


> Sathumax,
> 
> It is not a bullshit story...It is my opinion of i300.
> I don't know about Battery life of SDA but I've been using XDA Atom since Dec 05 and as much as loved the Atom, I have hated the Battery life which was a disaster. i300 is still now showing 66% on Battery life even though I charged it last night. In my view that is excellent.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thnx for you answhere.
SDA have windows mobile 2003 platform.
Yeahh I don't say that i300 is not stabile.
But i have seen a lot of problems


----------



## esmail (Apr 11, 2007)

*tankes more help*



jmdrizen said:


> Sorry, I'm finding it hard to understand your message, I think you're talking about a format failed error.
> 
> If so, please read the thread as this has been discussed. The matter could be that you are trying to update the rom of you i-teq (more than likely a 64Mb version) with a ROM designed for the 128MB or 256MB ROM devices. Where have you got the update from?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



tankes for help me 

i have update your phone , the link:
http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportmodel.aspx?pid=31&tabIndex=3
version :
Firmware Upgrade - GSmart i128 V1.14.84 English Version for Malaysia
the update succsess
the rebot your device & format dsk2 for setup windows 
format disk no complete message ::::: FAIL Complete::::
???????????????????????????????????????
please help me 
please help me 
??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 11, 2007)

esmail said:


> tankes for help me
> 
> i have update your phone , the link:
> http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportmodel.aspx?pid=31&tabIndex=3
> ...

Click to collapse



To many people have problems with updating the rom's of gigabyte.
Realy a bad situation.
That gigabyte have not find out a better style to update the rom, realy bad.


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 11, 2007)

esmail said:
			
		

> tankes for help me
> 
> i have update your phone , the link:
> http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportmodel.aspx?pid=31&tabIndex=3
> ...

Click to collapse



You are using the i128 ROM and I'm sure the iteq is the i, you need to ensure that the ROM is for your phone, but I'm afraid it may already be too late. If you do have the 64Mb version which I believe you do, you can try and download the correct ROM.

The latest for the i is Firmware Upgrade - GSmart i V1.12.A3 for English

http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportdetail.aspx?sid=17&tabIndex=3



			
				Sathumax said:
			
		

> To many people have problems with updating the rom's of gigabyte.
> Realy a bad situation.
> That gigabyte have not find out a better style to update the rom, realy bad.

Click to collapse



I think you're getting a bit carried away, people have problems with everyone phone, if they didn't then there wouldn't be upgraded ROMs in the first place...

The Gigabyte ROM update is just as easy to update as HTC devices that I have used before, in some cases far easier.

Unfortunately, some people don't check what they are updating is the correct version for their handset, and presume by looking at a picture it is the same :-/ This is not just the phone market, but computers, cars, etc... 

I hope that by trying the correct ROM it rectifies the problem, and would like to ask anyone that comes into this forum at this point on, please read the pointers on this post. Please ensure that you have the correct ROM for your device. The Gigabyte g-Smart i is NOT the same as the i128. They may look the same, but they contain different hardware.


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 11, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> You are using the i128 ROM and I'm sure the iteq is the i, you need to ensure that the ROM is for your phone, but I'm afraid it may already be too late. If you do have the 64Mb version which I believe you do, you can try and download the correct ROM.
> 
> The latest for the i is Firmware Upgrade - GSmart i V1.12.A3 for English
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




HTC have a lot of better and easywayer ROM upgrade than gigabyte.
And also HTC tell's you if this rom is correct for you phone or not.
Because the HTC software first check the phone what you connect with the ROM version.
You have only to connect to a PC and download the ROM upgrade and then software tell's you if this correct ROM or not, i havent seen this by gigabyte, you can put every ROM on the SD and pray that you have correct ROM updated, if not you are in big trobble.

Sorry but HTC have a lot of better ROMupgrade


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 11, 2007)

I think we can bat this back and forth for the next few pages, but can we move on now...

What differences has been noticed with the i300? Has anyone personally seen the T600 phone yet? That's the handset I think I'll get next... I got a Compact III (T-Mobile) But think I'm going to go back to GB...


----------



## Invisible Sense (Apr 12, 2007)

datdat said:


> Invisible Sense, bluetooth stereo headphones can help.

Click to collapse



datdat,

Thanks for responding...

I need the headphone jack adaptor to be able to listen to music in my car.
I don't normally use headphones to listen so I not sure if bluetooth would help.

jmdrizen,

t600 is also going to be my next phone. It is due to be released this month in Taiwan.


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 12, 2007)

Invisible Sense said:


> jmdrizen,
> 
> t600 is also going to be my next phone. It is due to be released this month in Taiwan.

Click to collapse



I notice your handle says you're from London area also...

Do you have a contact that you purchase from Taiwan? Or do you purchase direct?

The reason I ask is the supplier I used prior seems to be unavailable at the moment, as per previous posts :-(


----------



## Invisible Sense (Apr 12, 2007)

I am in East London. Where abouts are you from?

I brought i300 from ebay...from a seller in Hong Kong called - imobilephonex. if you follow the link below, it will take you to the site.

Are you thinking of buying a i300?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Gigabyte-G-...oryZ3312QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 13, 2007)

Invisible Sense said:


> I am in East London. Where abouts are you from?
> 
> I brought i300 from ebay...from a seller in Hong Kong called - imobilephonex. if you follow the link below, it will take you to the site.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I work South-East London, but from Kent.

I like the i300, but want to wait for the T600 I think :-D


----------



## datdat (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe this can help in making a headphone adaptor.


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 14, 2007)

Can someone help me out.
Where can i send my phone for support/repair in Europe?
Or outside?
For i300

have already send 5 mail's to gigabyte taiwan (no replay at all).
other solusion for support?

P.S.
With such a bad support,..for me next time no Gigabyte


----------



## gaosgax (Apr 17, 2007)

HI GUYS... I GOT A NEW GSMART I120 BUT WHEN I WANT TO TAKE A PICTURE IT SAYS.... "storage space is not enough" AND I CANT TAKE A PICTURE... I JUST HARD RESET IT AND SAME MSG... ANY ONE KNOWS WHY? IM USING A MINI SD 4GB CARD THANKS =)


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 17, 2007)

gaosgax said:


> HI GUYS... I GOT A NEW GSMART I120 BUT WHEN I WANT TO TAKE A PICTURE IT SAYS.... "storage space is not enough" AND I CANT TAKE A PICTURE... I JUST HARD RESET IT AND SAME MSG... ANY ONE KNOWS WHY? IM USING A MINI SD 4GB CARD THANKS =)

Click to collapse



Hi
The same thing happened to me on my i300.
I can take pictures but when i go looking on the phone for pictures that i have made, they are gone.
There are no picture's on the phone.


Finally after all.
I have a good message for you all.

I get an replay from gigabyte (taiwan) and i can send my phone back for repair warranty, to gigabyte.
Today I'm a very very happy man   

So, soon I get mine phone working again 

They will also update my phone with the newest not aviable for download at this time ROM.


----------



## datdat (Apr 17, 2007)

gaosgax, what's the ROM version? SD card manufacturer?
You hard reset the phone (without installing any soft) and get the error message?


----------



## hm_fa_da (Apr 17, 2007)

*which do you recommond ?*

i am confused between buying Qtek s200 ( i-mat jamin ) or g-smart i , as i never used pocket pc as my phone ... , 
 i like buying i120 later but it is not available now or some problems for buying it ... , however g-smart i ( 64 ) is something about 530$ here ! and s200 for 440$ ... , television is not that important for me , mostly other features like call recording , call background effects   and ... , i know those are in g-smart i but not in s200 , and is it possible to install softwares which do such in s200 ? 

can we lunch softwares during a call in pocket pcs .. , or softwares are limited ? i think it is possible in symbian OS ....

you may have used both of the phones , which do you recomond me ? ( and also one-hand controlling is too important for me )

Thanks & Best regards


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 17, 2007)

hm_fa_da said:


> i am confused between buying Qtek s200 ( i-mat jamin ) or g-smart i , as i never used pocket pc as my phone ... ,
> i like buying i120 later but it is not available now or some problems for buying it ... , however g-smart i ( 64 ) is something about 530$ here ! and s200 for 440$ ... , television is not that important for me , mostly other features like call recording , call background effects   and ... , i know those are in g-smart i but not in s200 , and is it possible to install softwares which do such in s200 ?
> 
> can we lunch softwares during a call in pocket pcs .. , or softwares are limited ? i think it is possible in symbian OS ....
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
I will go for the S200
Because better support and bigger screen.
A girlvriend have one and is realy happy.

Personal i think the gigabyte has to small display.


----------



## hm_fa_da (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks to Sathumax ,


is it possible to run softwares during a call in pocket PCs ... ? can i install a program wich records call or backgroung effects on S200 and use them during call .... ?
if yes i surely would buy it , because of too better support than Gigabyte ( as i seareched a lot about it and saw gigabyte too weak support all the net ! ),

still one-hand controlling is important for me ....


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 17, 2007)

I know there is a software to block unwanted phone calls.
But to emulate background sound, hmm i'm not sure.

If there is a application in the gigabyte, then it must be also aviable for other phone's.





hm_fa_da said:


> Thanks to Sathumax ,
> 
> 
> is it possible to run softwares during a call in pocket PCs ... ? can i install a program wich records call or backgroung effects on S200 and use them during call .... ?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## User22 (Apr 17, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> Hi
> The same thing happened to me on my i300.
> I can take pictures but when i go looking on the phone for pictures that i have made, they are gone.
> There are no picture's on the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



You been very lucky. I sent some e-mails to Gigabyte before buying my ex iteq bond, but they never answered me.
What a crap company.


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 17, 2007)

User22 said:


> You been very lucky. I sent some e-mails to Gigabyte before buying my ex iteq bond, but they never answered me.
> What a crap company.

Click to collapse



This is the mail:

Hi
We do not have service centers in Poland. You may send the device to Taiwan for maintenance.  If the malfunction is not resulted by man-made accidents and is covered by warranty, you will bear the freight from Poland to Taiwan, the return freight from Taiwan to Poland will be covered by us. If it is not covered by the warranty and is caused by man-made accidents, then you will have to bear the entire freight.

Our postal address is:

GIGA-BYTE Communications Inc.

8F, No. 43, Fu-Hsin Road, Hsin-Tien, 

Taipei County, Taiwan, R.O.C 

Please attention your package to: Customer Relationship Management

Our warmest apologies for any inconvenience that may have been caused.


Best Regards,


Customer Relationship Management 

Simon Lin


----------



## User22 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think he is the person who i sent the mails one year ago more or less. But actualy i will never buy again anything from Gigabyte due to the low quality product that they develop (leaving apart the support)


----------



## Sathumax (Apr 17, 2007)

User22 said:


> I think he is the person who i sent the mails one year ago more or less. But actualy i will never buy again anything from Gigabyte due to the low quality product that they develop (leaving apart the support)

Click to collapse




The only bad thing is the support.
They make good product's.


----------



## drutort (Apr 28, 2007)

since this is the bigest thread about gsmart (i128) i would like to ask those that maybe have had any of those devices if there was software differences between what was stated say on other review places and the one you got IF your using english rom... no gps software papago r12 is hmm not in english... voice commander? dont see it... other tweaks or settings, nope dont have them 

on the i300 seems that the english rom lacks a lot of software and even basic few windows settings? 

on the note, how do you disable error reporting if its not in your settings option?

also in IE im missing some options that people keep stating should be there...

are there registry options?


----------



## jmdrizen (Apr 28, 2007)

drutort said:


> since this is the bigest thread about gsmart (i128) i would like to ask those that maybe have had any of those devices if there was software differences between what was stated say on other review places and the one you got IF your using english rom... no gps software papago r12 is hmm not in english... voice commander? dont see it... other tweaks or settings, nope dont have them
> 
> on the i300 seems that the english rom lacks a lot of software and even basic few windows settings?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I'm confused what is missing...? I have the English OS and can't see what I'm missing.............

What options are you missing in IE? I use PIE+ anyway, prefer it to the standard MS version.

Have Voice Commander, but prefer MS Voice, so no biggy there either.

Why would any version of the i128 have GPS software? I have the standard GPS icon in the control panel, but as it's not got a built in GPS receiver, I can't see why people would want this as standard taking up space?

Also, what "tweaks and settings" ? I have the Gigabyte Wisebar, which is what most of the reviews talk about, where you can control overdubbing, answerphone and call recording, this also is standard...


----------



## Sathumax (May 1, 2007)

Hi guy's

Today I get information from Gigabyte communications
My phone is repaired and is flying back to me, and everything is warranty, so I don't need to pay.
They pay also the shipping cost, really good job.
I'm really happy, gread work from gigabyte.


I think, to get one extra device from gigabyte, I will go for the i128.


----------



## jmdrizen (May 1, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> Hi guy's
> 
> Today I get information from Gigabyte communications
> My phone is repaired and is flying back to me, and everything is warranty, so I don't need to pay.
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad it's sorted for you


----------



## drutort (May 3, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm confused what is missing...? I have the English OS and can't see what I'm missing.............
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i have hte i300 and it has built in gps, what is missing is the tools that you see in other reviews there is to be a gigabyte gps utility, and i have no voice commander i believe, the IE settings im talking about the connections ones... and a few others

check out the in depth review of hte i300
http://eng.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=2956
btw PAPAGO R12 is the only thing that came in the cd but there is no english version... so that is completly waste 

notice the gps util.. there is none in the english version only basic windows stuff, no PENPOWER, no QUICKMARK, i know the user has installed other applications but you can read and see which ones come with the pocketPC


----------



## datdat (May 4, 2007)

drutort, you should download the latest firmware for i300, V2.00.85 English:
http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/Download.aspx?id=26
There are two items, a file (.nb0) and CUSTFILE folder. Don't forget about the folder during upgrade, there're utils you need (quickmark, gps, voice commander, some others).
instructions here:
http://www.gigabytecm.com/eng/gbc_supportdetail.aspx?sid=26&tabIndex=3
Anyway, you can't find some apps from the review (http://eng.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=2956), because there was a DEMO i300 for Taiwan.


----------



## drutort (May 5, 2007)

thx for the info, atm i dont have a miniSD card so i cant do an upgrade, i should be getting a 2gb miniSD soon, and it came this way so maybe it wasnt ready or not done properly so i will have to do this myself?

the device did lock up pretty bad and i had to do, i forget what its caled but a hard reset? were it pretty much reloaded rom... i dont know why but it did it when i even just plugged in USB after that it worked and is working perfectly fine, btw the version is the same based on what windows says :/


----------



## drutort (May 5, 2007)

also can someone plz translate the windows mobile upgrade 6 for the i300

http://www.gigabytecm.com/taiwan/WM6/

are they saying its for the english or its not for english... and if not any clue as to when they will have the english one?


----------



## jmdrizen (May 5, 2007)

drutort said:


> also can someone plz translate the windows mobile upgrade 6 for the i300
> 
> http://www.gigabytecm.com/taiwan/WM6/
> 
> are they saying its for the english or its not for english... and if not any clue as to when they will have the english one?

Click to collapse



I'd assume that as it's not in English, it's not for English....

It should still work, but not in English.

Best waiting for their other releases, they will come...


----------



## Sathumax (May 5, 2007)

guy's I got mine device back.

Really good service, my little baby boy is working again 
i'm really happy, and there will be soon a English rom WM6 for i300


----------



## jmdrizen (May 5, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> guy's I got mine device back.
> 
> Really good service, my little baby boy is working again
> i'm really happy, and there will be soon a English rom WM6 for i300

Click to collapse



Hope they bring one out for the i128, but won't hold my breath 

I'm looking forward to the T600 though!! :-D


----------



## Sathumax (May 5, 2007)

Yess T600 have WM6 on board.

But for the i128 i don't think so.
Is there any software for tomtom to get working GPS device without to start bleutooth?


----------



## drutort (May 5, 2007)

i wonder what will happen with the i120? no wm6 for it either?

im quite happy to hear about the i300  
  just cant wait until english ver comes out


----------



## datdat (May 7, 2007)

No WM6 for i128 or i120:

Hi
We do not have plan to upgrade operation system of g-smart i128 & g-smart i 120, from Windows Mobile 5 to Windows Mobile 6 (professional).

Best Regards,



Customer Relationship Management 

Simon Lin


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2007 4:42 PM
To: casper.yeh (葉俊頤); jason.hsu (許嘉暉); wilson.shen (申苑龍); alex.lin (林信甫); jessie.wang (王雅姿); simon.lin (林維育); jerry.chen (陳南光)
Cc: sarah.su ( 蘇意雯); Maxon.Chiang (蔣銘宗); christopher.chen (陳封平)
Subject: Online Form in English– g-smart i128, i120
Importance: High


----------



## jmdrizen (May 7, 2007)

datdat said:


> No WM6 for i128 or i120:
> 
> Hi
> We do not have plan to upgrade operation system of g-smart i128 & g-smart i 120, from Windows Mobile 5 to Windows Mobile 6 (professional).
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh well :-( It is an old phone now I guess, if they did upgrade them all then people would be less likely to buy later models :-/

I'm waiting for the WM6 release for my T-Mobile Compact III been told that's going to be released, but will believe T-Mobile when I see it!!

Anyone got any news about the T600 yet? I've hit 440 errors every time I get close :-(


----------



## drutort (May 7, 2007)

ya i think with the i300 t600 q60 there should be a new gigabyte forum   IMO there will be lots of talk about these devices... might as well start it up now, wish the US would get with the digital tv stuff, also i have no clue what format this hd radio is, what i hear its same as other satellite radio's? i thought it would be free, since every fm station is advertising it 

anyway would be cool to see more ppl talk about the gsmart phones, i think i found some bugs my self, having to do with the phone, when having no service, like for example in college some of the classes get no reception and when i get out of class my phone (old one) would always ring with msgs and voicemail and other stuff, but i noticed that with my i300 i did not get any msg or voice mail, then when i got home, my bro said he left voice mail and sms, but i said what i didnt get it... and then i tried a soft reboot and, bam the voice msg and sms came through  

same goes with voice msgs not updating properly after deleteting said voice msg it still tells me on the phone that i have voice msg, never had issues with plan phone before... believe some minor bug is the cause of this?


----------



## jmdrizen (May 7, 2007)

drutort said:


> anyway would be cool to see more ppl talk about the gsmart phones, i think i found some bugs my self, having to do with the phone, when having no service, like for example in college some of the classes get no reception and when i get out of class my phone (old one) would always ring with msgs and voicemail and other stuff, but i noticed that with my i300 i did not get any msg or voice mail, then when i got home, my bro said he left voice mail and sms, but i said what i didnt get it... and then i tried a soft reboot and, bam the voice msg and sms came through
> 
> same goes with voice msgs not updating properly after deleteting said voice msg it still tells me on the phone that i have voice msg, never had issues with plan phone before... believe some minor bug is the cause of this?

Click to collapse



I've got this with my i128, the voice mail messages never update, I have to either check every now and again or soft restart.

I believe this is something to do with the phone not knowing what to do with T-Mobile Voicemail alerts, as everytime you get a message T-Mob sends a alert to the phone, other phones detect it and show the new answerphone message logo, but the i128 :-/

It's okay with O2 sims, but on all the T-Mob's.... :-/


----------



## drutort (May 7, 2007)

oh thats bad this should be reported should it not be? thats kind bad not to get a voice mail or sms/mms, and having soft reboot sucks, it shouldnt be that way...


----------



## pthomson (May 7, 2007)

jmdrizen said:


> Here are some pictures of my pride and joy...
> 
> I've put it next to a Sony Ericsson Z520i, so you can judge size etc, don't have any other phone at the mo.

Click to collapse



Man those are terrible picture. Did you take them with some film and a cardboard box with a pin hole? lol


----------



## jmdrizen (May 8, 2007)

pthomson said:


> Man those are terrible picture. Did you take them with some film and a cardboard box with a pin hole? lol

Click to collapse



They do what they need to though :-D


----------



## Invisible Sense (May 8, 2007)

drutort said:


> also can someone plz translate the windows mobile upgrade 6 for the i300
> 
> http://www.gigabytecm.com/taiwan/WM6/
> 
> are they saying its for the english or its not for english... and if not any clue as to when they will have the english one?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Got a email back from Gigabyte...

They said they are testing the English version now and will release news on their website as soon as it is ready.


----------



## drutort (May 10, 2007)

i wonder if there is any chance SDHC is going to be working? someone said that wm6 (some) phones seem to have it working? as some ppl reported that its OS limitation and the manufacturers have to make the drivers or something along those lines... there is a lot of topics about SDHC... hard to find what is right what is not... or what applies were etc..


----------



## datdat (May 10, 2007)

*WM6 for i300 English*:
http://www.gigabytecm.com/turkey/WM6/download/GSmarti300_V2.02.04_ENG-Turkey.zip


----------



## drutort (May 11, 2007)

so what is the difference between the english versions for the different countries? i see there is no "usa" the one that is on mine i guess is thailand? thats what stated on the eng "usa" site

should i go with this turkey one or wait?


----------



## drutort (May 11, 2007)

yup im running it so far so good


----------



## gaosgax (May 11, 2007)

*WM6 I300*



drutort said:


> yup im running it so far so good

Click to collapse



would WM6 work on g-smart i?


----------



## Sathumax (May 11, 2007)

So i have also upgrade to WM6
Really nice and the device is faster, that is what is for sure.


----------



## Invisible Sense (May 11, 2007)

I have upgraded too! everything works great and looks good.
But I wasn't able to restore from backup data using SPB Backup...

Since the upgrade my Storage Memory is showing 40.93 total, when it should be at least 200+!

I dont know why that is and what I can do about it?
Please advise...

Thanks


----------



## drutort (May 11, 2007)

wm6 upgrade is only for i300 do NOT use wrong upgrade or anything that is not made for your device

the memory count did go down for free program space, that is due to to i think just wm6 is bigger it also includes some other built in software 

also you can never get 200mb of storage even before it was like (145-160 with wm6) the rest is used for the rom and os and what not, same thing with ram only small % is available out of that 64 to programs


----------



## Auron (May 12, 2007)

*I300 ENG*

Hi, drutort!

So you finally bought your mini-SD!
Which version of the upgrade did you use: thai or turkey?
With this new version, the missing apps are now included?

Thanks!

Marcelo


----------



## Invisible Sense (May 12, 2007)

drutort said:


> wm6 upgrade is only for i300 do NOT use wrong upgrade or anything that is not made for your device
> 
> the memory count did go down for free program space, that is due to to i think just wm6 is bigger it also includes some other built in software
> 
> also you can never get 200mb of storage even before it was like (145-160 with wm6) the rest is used for the rom and os and what not, same thing with ram only small % is available out of that 64 to programs

Click to collapse



Thanks!

I re-upgraded from the start and now the memory is showing 161.52MB so I am happy now.


----------



## drutort (May 13, 2007)

Auron said:


> Hi, drutort!
> 
> So you finally bought your mini-SD!
> Which version of the upgrade did you use: thai or turkey?
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont see the thai one atm, it might be that only turkey one is out? who knows time will tell or in a few days, ya i did get my new miniSD after my first was a DOA 

im seeing some glitches in wm6 apps but at least some features are back in, the GPS is so so... before in wm5 it was just as bad if not worse to activate for me, for some odd reason, i used the software from the manu to have option to search for the com and speed, then i did a manu reset for the gps and after like 10 min+ it got a location, after that other applications got the gps pretty quick

also funny thing is now in windows i dont see the windows gps util, like before were you could set up whatever com port you wished and the speed, for your apps now it seems default? for me its com 5 and the std 4800 bps? i think in binary mode (using the manu gps program) it will run at the higher speeds but i found that the binary mode doesnt work for other apps 

word suggesion finally works for me, didnt in wm5? and i have a bug in mms/sms the keybard blocks the send key  have to hit at bottom and it goes away... it could be that i have a dictionary installed with other language...

oh IE crashed on me from full screen to regular screen, it would not end task only soft reset worked on killing it... so i use third party apps, never really liked IE but its better then in wm5


----------



## drutort (May 13, 2007)

oh i really dont know the diff, maybe someone can find out the diff between the thai and the turkey one? i can see only probably very little... maybe support for local lanuage and the gprs wizard which doesnt work for USA caues there is no usa setting 

anybody know what the difference is? besides maybe diff language support?

anyone have a direct download link to the thai rom?


----------



## datdat (May 13, 2007)

drutort, direct download link (Chinese Firmware):
http://www.gigabytecm.com/taiwan/WM6/download/GSmart_i300_V2.02_CHT.zip


----------



## Sathumax (May 13, 2007)

datdat said:


> drutort, direct download link:
> http://www.gigabytecm.com/taiwan/WM6/download/GSmart_i300_V2.02_CHT.zip

Click to collapse




Is this english version? or taiwanees?


----------



## jmdrizen (May 13, 2007)

Sathumax said:


> Is this english version? or taiwanees?

Click to collapse



CHT is chinese isn't it? :-/


----------



## datdat (May 13, 2007)

The link above is to Chinese ROM version, as drutort asked for it.
The official language of Taiwan is Chinese, so there's no any Taiwanese version.


----------



## drutort (May 14, 2007)

so only english one is the turkey one this time, unless they make one and it says USA/english?


----------



## datdat (May 18, 2007)

*gsmart.by.ru English version*

Well, I finally finished and opened it!
www.gsmart.by.ru
Have a look and share your opinions & ideas.


----------



## jmdrizen (May 18, 2007)

datdat said:


> Well, I finally finished and opened it!
> www.gsmart.by.ru
> Have a look and share your opinions & ideas.

Click to collapse



Great stuff datdat!

The original graphic can't be found on the front page, but apart from that minor glitch I'm liking it!! :-D


----------



## datdat (May 19, 2007)

jmdrizen, changed the graphic, it was an animated gif, now it's flash (if you use some programs changing proxy, animation doesn't work, don't know why).


----------



## myti (May 19, 2007)

Very nice site, i'm gonna check it often..
The only thing I miss is something like a simple forum/board were users can place suggestions/news/etc.

I'm the happy owner of a i300 for 2 week now...  And it's is really a GREAT phone/pda...


----------



## datdat (May 20, 2007)

myti, no forum yet, as I need to pay for some more server space, if someone wants to help, I'll be very grateful. If you have some suggestions, you can send an e-mail and I'll add the info to the site.


----------



## VincTAN (May 23, 2007)

Hi, 

If my ROM is crash now, do u have any recommendation to resolve it besides of sending back to their service centre in Taiwan....   



jmdrizen said:


> -------------- EDIT ----------------
> READ WARNING AT FOOT OF MSG
> ------------------------------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jmdrizen (May 23, 2007)

Deleted Post - Entered In Error


----------



## jmdrizen (May 23, 2007)

VincTAN said:


> Hi,
> 
> If my ROM is crash now, do u have any recommendation to resolve it besides of sending back to their service centre in Taiwan....

Click to collapse



Unfortunately no. Wrong ROM = Brick

Sorry.


----------



## riconat (May 31, 2007)

Hello to all when the new one exits to firmware for i128 in Italian? currently and version 1.14.73 thanks


----------



## jmdrizen (May 31, 2007)

riconat said:


> Hello to all when the new one exits to firmware for i128 in Italian? currently and version 1.14.73 thanks

Click to collapse



I don't think Gigabyte are developing any further updates for the i, i128 series.


----------



## yousuf (Jun 2, 2007)

*Help?*

i live in dubai .i am planning to buy x-bond is it the same gsmart i128?if not should i buy ?please give me your views....thankz.


here is the link:http://www.iteqonline.com/products_xbond.html


----------



## datdat (Jun 2, 2007)

yousuf, x-bond = gsmart i, not i128. Make sure that iteq still support their devices, the last Firmware for gsmart i from Gigabyte is with AKU2.3.


----------



## jmdrizen (Jun 2, 2007)

yousuf said:


> i live in dubai .i am planning to buy x-bond is it the same gsmart i128?if not should i buy ?please give me your views....thankz.
> 
> 
> here is the link:http://www.iteqonline.com/products_xbond.html

Click to collapse



No, this is the Gigabyte g-Smart i, not the i128, it's a 64Mb version.

If you are going for a GB device, I would suggest waiting a little while until the T600 has been established, this will be the better phone to go for as it's Digital TV, and also 256Mb version. Also, it will push the other phones down in price slightly.

Regards


----------



## clivelaw (Jun 6, 2007)

*RE: I120*

This is a good phone all the apps I use on my mda vario work well I find only one problem when use my bluetooth headphone with pocket player sounds a bit distorted maybe its the bitrate of the mp3, anyway it works quite well with windows media player but other than that fantastic little phone


----------



## Invisible Sense (Jun 25, 2007)

I understand according to the link below that Gigabyte GSmart t600 is shipping today in Taiwan!!

http://www.mobile01.com/shopping.php?c=202&p=5679

Wonder if anyone will be selling it ebay soon?
I will be buying one for sure!

Check the link below for a review...with lots of pictures but in chinese though.

http://www.mobile01.com/newsdetail.php?id=3479

I can't wait to get my hands on this device!


----------



## jmdrizen (Jun 25, 2007)

Invisible Sense said:


> I understand according to the link below that Gigabyte GSmart t600 is shipping today in Taiwan!!
> 
> http://www.mobile01.com/shopping.php?c=202&p=5679
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been looking out for this device also... still nothing around though... :-(


----------



## eraserbabyboy (Jul 4, 2007)

*gsmart i120*

Just one comment...I have a htc p3300 ita version, but bricket. 2 mounth I cant find original italian ruu...I am very angry on HTC, and today I buy this phone. Totaly free of sim and cid lock like all devices from gigabyte. When I see the function of this phone I can't belived...Now I am very happy and my bricket htc is in second plane.


----------



## jmdrizen (Jul 7, 2007)

ARGH!

My g-Smart no-longer works :-(

Tried both batteries, the keypad will glow as normal when connected to mains, but the unit refuses to power up


----------



## eylonsa (Jul 19, 2007)

*g-smart wm6 to wm5 downgrade*

hi 2 u all!

i want to downgrade my g-smart i300 from wm6 to wm5 due to software usege problem.

can someone help me with instructions on how 2 do it?
do i just need to install the wm5 rom over the wm6 or dose it takes other steps?

thank's


----------



## Xilsoh (Jul 29, 2007)

*Slide2Unlock!!!*

Hi everyone!!!... I come with 2 notices...

1.- If you remember I had (Very CONSTANT) LOCK-problem with my Gsmart i128.... well.... I've solved it forever... .... When I Upgraded it to FW 1.14.58 my i128 locked the LCD a few times a month, it was an improvement.... but NOW!!!!.... TA DA TA TAAAAA!!!..... I found an APP called "Slide2Unlock" that imitates the "Apple-like iPhone Lock".... and the LCD-Lock-problem almost dissappear... and when it locks (or freeze extremely few times)... I just take the miniSD card out and it just get unlocked, then I re-insert it to my phone... I must mention that NOW I NEVER USE the "Device Lock" option included with my i128 and besides this MAJOR "Improvement" I can use it as LCD Screen Saver with a picture or image I LIKE...

I've been testing it for 1 month and IT WORKS GREAT!!!...

2.- Don't you really hate (or at least get bored) waiting everytime for ActiveSync to connect Gsmart to a computer like I do just to upload a CAB to install it or to upload a song?.... well, I found a Great App for our Gsmarts' with WM5.... It is called "WM5torage"... this program make Gsmart to be a VERY SIMPLE USB Memory!!!... what do you think about that???.... Once it is installed, it just takes ONE tapping to activate it, then plug it to a computer and start to upload any Archive you want to the desigated folder you want... AND IT IS FREEWARE!!!... this is the best part.... hehehe

I really hope that you  can enjoy this two Apps like I DO... See you soon...


----------



## Xilsoh (Jul 29, 2007)

*Memory 4 or 8 GB*

Does anyone has tested a 4 or 8GB memory with a Gsmart i128?... does it read them?... or Does anyone knows the miniSD memory Limit for our phones?


----------



## Xilsoh (Aug 3, 2007)

*Try FW reinstall*



eylonsa said:


> hi 2 u all!
> 
> i want to downgrade my g-smart i300 from wm6 to wm5 due to software usege problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried reinstalling WM5 completely as if you would upgrade it?

I've been looking for an answer for your problem and I found a comment about downgrading from WM6 to WM5 and according to Microsoft IT CAN NOT BE DONE once you decided to upgrade... but I don't want to believe that cause ig it just FW and when reinstalling any OS on any device it goes from zero in step one... but I suggest you "give it a try"... let's see what happens since it can't be worst than now, isn't it?

I hope you solve it... and let's stay in contact... good luck!!!


----------



## suong_nv (Aug 26, 2007)

*Help me! Format DSK2 ( Gigabyte G-smart i64)*

I have met a stupid mistake when i tried upgrade to my g-smart i64 with the rom of i128 ( because i didn't know that my phone is a gmart i64,both of them look like same).

Now my phone can not upgrade with the original firmware with error massage: FORMAT DSK2 ---FAILI 
I have just read on this forum but can not resolve this problem

I would know, if you are so kind, if you have a solution.
Have i to put in the trash my phone??  

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmdrizen (Aug 26, 2007)

Suong,

Unfortunately I don't believe there is a fix that you can do. Everyone I know with this error has either binned the phone, or sent it to Thialand for a repair....


----------



## eylonsa (Sep 8, 2007)

*g-smart i300 memory problem*

hi there 2 u all!

I have an i300 with wm6
After I got several times a "low memory" massage I went and checked the memory tab on settings and to my surprise I saw that I have only 45 mb ram and 158 mb rom…
This has come as a shock to me because I know that the i300 comes with 64 mb ram and 256 mb rom…
To be sure that the "problem" is not related  to a software that I installed I preformed a HR but the problem still exists…

I wonder if this matter is an outcome of the WM6 rom, witch installs a lot of software as a part of the rom itself (spb backup, java etc..) although it looks strange that such a procedure "eats" so much memory..

Can someone give me an advise on that?

Dose someone with the same rom (WM6 Pro – the "Turkish ver") can confirm having the same problem?

Tank's in advance

Eylon


----------



## drutort (Sep 9, 2007)

i never had any mem problems, but then again i also use a 2gb mini sd that is almost full


----------



## eylonsa (Sep 9, 2007)

*i 300 memory problem*



drutort said:


> i never had any mem problems, but then again i also use a 2gb mini sd that is almost full

Click to collapse



hi drutort,

i hav a 2 GB card 2 but the problem is in the i300 itself!
r u with the WM6 rom?
if so, can u look in the "settings" - "memory" what is the condition?
do u have 64 ram and 256 rom or somthing else...?

thank u


----------



## drutort (Sep 9, 2007)

eylonsa said:


> hi drutort,
> 
> i hav a 2 GB card 2 but the problem is in the i300 itself!
> r u with the WM6 rom?
> ...

Click to collapse



ya i have wm6 i got it right when it came out  it could be that i tweaked some settings i used some apps, but before that with even wm5 i didnt have issues, so it must be some mistake in your OS, the worst case is that your phone is reporting some fault, maybe your ram or rom has some issue... you could use some mobile software that tests the condition of your ram and rom (i do not know which)


----------



## myti (Sep 15, 2007)

*Memory*

Ik have the same problem with my i300 since I upgraded to WM6. I can't say it bothers my alot but it is very strange.


----------



## Xilsoh (Sep 24, 2007)

*Not Available Anymore!!!*

Hi everyone... As far as I can see, "jmdrizen" almost doesn't write on this topic, no matter what problem we have... I hope I am wrong... some time before HE was available and faster with his answers...NOW HE IS NOT... perhaps HE HAS CHANGED TO A NEW PHONE... I've sent one or two PM and he never answered to me... Perhaps he's not interested on GSMART anymore...


----------



## jmdrizen (Sep 25, 2007)

Xilsoh said:


> Hi everyone... As far as I can see, "jmdrizen" almost doesn't write on this topic, no matter what problem we have... I hope I am wrong... some time before HE was available and faster with his answers...NOW HE IS NOT... perhaps HE HAS CHANGED TO A NEW PHONE... I've sent one or two PM and he never answered to me... Perhaps he's not interested on GSMART anymore...

Click to collapse



Nice to know that I've been missed 

Sorry to hear of your problems Xilsoh, but I did reply to the last PM that you sent at 1215 on 25-AUG-2007, and not received anything since...

I am in the process of trying to get another Gigabyte phone, but they're not easy to come across :-( I want another i128 and a T600 ... :-( If anyone knows a good RELIABLE place.... please let me know.

I notice that some of the problems on this are a few weeks old + now, are any still current, if so please re-post details and I'll do my best! :-D

Best regards,

Dave.


----------



## drutort (Oct 3, 2007)

*i300 for sale*

If anyone is interested in a gsmart i300 I am selling mine… to make a long story short I was ready for the kaiser but since im going to be sticking with tmobile (USA) and they don’t have there act together for the 3G I have decided to skip on the kaiser (maybe get it after when the network is working and there is definite answer on a tmobile kaiser for USA with 3G) then I might consider it.  But for now I had done research and found a used hermes to fit my full needs thus far.

I still miss a lot of the features from the i300, which I might write up a mini article and some pics of the two next to each other.  But I have learned that I can not live without a keyboard  so since i300 was my first PPC I learned that the hard way heh.  Even though I have the BT stowaway keyboard working fully with the i300.

So ya im giving first chance for xda individuals to grab this i300 before I put it on ebay or the local net like craigslist etc…

I will be including original box and I think almost all the original context
modified i300 stereo jack ( I have moded the connection  and placed a 1/8 stereo plug instead of the cheap headphones) 
oem vertical case that fits the i300 perfectly and is low profile.  
On top of all that a fast; I believe 120x 2gb miniSD card.


----------



## jmdrizen (Oct 4, 2007)

drutort said:


> If anyone is interested in a gsmart i300 I am selling mine… to make a long story short I was ready for the kaiser but since im going to be sticking with tmobile (USA) and they don’t have there act together for the 3G I have decided to skip on the kaiser (maybe get it after when the network is working and there is definite answer on a tmobile kaiser for USA with 3G) then I might consider it.  But for now I had done research and found a used hermes to fit my full needs thus far.
> 
> I still miss a lot of the features from the i300, which I might write up a mini article and some pics of the two next to each other.  But I have learned that I can not live without a keyboard  so since i300 was my first PPC I learned that the hard way heh.  Even though I have the BT stowaway keyboard working fully with the i300.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much are you asking for it?


----------



## amed (Oct 16, 2007)

*Low memory with WM5*



eylonsa said:


> hi there 2 u all!
> 
> I have an i300 with wm6
> After I got several times a "low memory" massage I went and checked the memory tab on settings and to my surprise I saw that I have only 45 mb ram and 158 mb rom…
> ...

Click to collapse



Guys,

This is not WM6 problem. I update firmware from Russian WM5 localized version to English 2.00.85 for Thailand. As a result, I got 45 ram and 171 rom. Does anyone find how to get memory back?

Frankly, I don't remember how much memory I had before the update. Can anyone post "original" figures?


----------



## Xilsoh (Oct 17, 2007)

*Gigabyte i128 "Unlock SW & 'Act asMemory' "*

Hi everyone!!!... I come with 2 notices...

1.- If you remember I had (Very CONSTANT) LOCK-problem with my Gsmart i128.... well.... I've solved it forever... .... When I Upgraded it to FW 1.14.58 my i128 locked the LCD a few times a month, it was an improvement.... but NOW!!!!.... TA DA TA TAAAAA!!!..... I found an APP called "Slide2Unlock" that imitates the "Apple-like iPhone Lock".... and the LCD-Lock-problem almost dissappear... and when it locks (or freeze extremely few times)... I just take the miniSD card out and it just get unlocked, then I re-insert it to my phone... I must mention that NOW I NEVER USE the "Device Lock" option included with my i128 and besides this MAJOR "Improvement" I can use it as LCD Screen Saver with a picture or image I LIKE...

I've been testing it for a few months and IT WORKS GREAT!!!...

2.- Don't you really hate (or at least get bored) waiting everytime for ActiveSync to connect Gsmart to a computer like I do just to upload a CAB to install it or to upload a song?.... well, I found a Great App for our Gsmarts' with WM5.... It is called "WM5torage"... this program make Gsmart to be a VERY SIMPLE USB Memory!!!... what do you think about that???.... Once it is installed, it just takes ONE tapping to activate it, then plug it to a computer and start to upload any Archive you want to the desigated folder you want... AND IT IS FREEWARE!!!... this is the best part.... hehehe

I really hope that you can enjoy this two Apps like I DO... See you soon...


----------



## Xilsoh (Oct 17, 2007)

*What I can do with Gigabyte Gsmart i128!!!*

This post is just to SHOW what I OFTEN CAN DO with my i128 besides the calling & messaging use.

As a reference, I am a flight Crew and I have plenty of time during a flight, so that I ususally do:

1. Wifi Surf over Internet.
2. Wifi Chat (MSN & Goggle Talk & Skype, even from Paris, Madrid, USA, South & Central America and Japan )
3. Bluetooth Chat.
4. Play Games (Pocket PC & Java & PALM-OS Versions, YES PALM OS!!!, hehehe)
5. Translation Dictionary (English to Spanish and viceversa).
6. Spanish-Spanish Dictionary (88,000 Words).
7. Take Pictures (2 MP,  ).
8. Edit Pictures (XnView).
9. Listen Music (almost any format, even Apple MP4).
10. Watch TV.
11. Listen FM Radio.
12. Watch MOVIES (with or without Subtitles, I can control it to show them or not, even NATIVE MOVIES for IPOD!!!).
13. Guide to use any "Metro" or "Subway" in the world (Due to my Job).
14. I use Gigabyte Gsmart i128 as a SIMPLE FLASH MEMORY (WM5torage without ActiveSync!!!).
15. Download Youtube Videos.
16. Task Manager (Using "Programs->Tools->Scheduler" with any SONG (when Alarm -Once, Weekly or Daily-)on my Music List!!! and it doesn't matter if I close Scheduler).

I Hope you can ALSO use it and ENJOY IT like me... Cheers!!!


----------



## drutort (Oct 17, 2007)

amed said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is not WM6 problem. I update firmware from Russian WM5 localized version to English 2.00.85 for Thailand. As a result, I got 45 ram and 171 rom. Does anyone find how to get memory back?
> 
> Frankly, I don't remember how much memory I had before the update. Can anyone post "original" figures?

Click to collapse



you never have the whole memory or rom... the OS is stored on the rom and other files as well, and your system has a good chunk of the ram that is dedicated to it only. pdadb.net will have details how much free ram/rom you get with an OS, an upgrade in OS might changed that default values.


----------



## Lynehammike (Oct 19, 2007)

*FTouchflo on i300?*

Hi Guys,

Has anyone else tried the touchflow program on an i300?  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=317245&page=2

I tried it but it did nothing but opened and closed the start menu. Everyone else seems to love the program - so I was wondering whether it was an i300 issue?

Ciao

Michale


----------



## amed (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks, drutort,



drutort said:


> you never have the whole memory or rom... the OS is stored on the rom and other files as well, and your system has a good chunk of the ram that is dedicated to it only.

Click to collapse



That's clear. But I want to get as much as possible for my own use. I am not ready to give up any single byte for OS of something like that.



drutort said:


> pdadb.net will have details how much free ram/rom you get with an OS, an upgrade in OS might changed that default values.

Click to collapse



Could you help me to find a correct page there? I've checked the site and found standard data only - ROM capacity: 256 MB; RAM capacity: 64 MB. The same I have on the device box. If I compare to what I have now, it seems that I've lost too much.

I wouldn't cry If all my software run smoothly. But, unfortunately, I have troubles with iGO. It wants more memory or hungs.


----------



## drutort (Oct 21, 2007)

well the pdadb.net seems to have died right now... i would just search and go into the reviews they had the mem listed there... the ones that were good in detail


----------



## jmdrizen (Nov 11, 2007)

*Repairs needed for a Gigabyte GSmart i128 in the UK*

Does ANYONE know where I can send my phone to in the UK, or that will accept a handset from the UK to repair?

It has a power fault where it refuses to power up. If I plug a charger in the lights in the lower right of the keypad light up but not the charging light next to the power button.

I get no response from any button, and it refuses to operate :-(

If you do know where I can send it, can you also please provide costs? The unit is originally from Tiawan, but I haven't had any luck with Gigabyte direct, or a Portugese agent that they use...

The phone is probably one of the best that I've had, so I'd like to get it going again if possible, but if it's not economically viable, then I'll sell it off as parts/spares and continue hunting round for someone with a Gigabyte T600... (so if you know where I can get one of those aswell... please let me know!)

Best regards


----------



## thinkerbig (Nov 12, 2007)

*Gsmart i120 help*

Gsmart i120  buttons when messaging the letters dont come up only the numbers come up on the message WM6 ı downloaded ıt ıt dıdnt make any dıfference could you please help me out wıth this problem could you please send a program to solve this..   ım useing this  telephone ın turkey 

cheers


----------



## GeeGig (Nov 12, 2007)

*T600*

Has anyone got a T600 in the UK. I've been looking for months and finally got one. I took the gamble and hopefully can flash English rom if someone knows when and where to get it. Also got orange 64 i. Has it been possible to flash English roms onto chinese Gigabyte models in the past. I would try flashing my i64 from English to other language but after all this time I have just managed to get it running smoothly so I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## arashkhaan (Dec 11, 2007)

datdat said:


> Is it Ok with the original ROM? I mean, sms.
> I've not changed anything exept Camera application.
> 
> Well, install the cab, recording should work fine.

Click to collapse






Hi, I installed tvrec.cap file , is working file but when I start recording , tv picture get some noise after I stop recording no noise at all !!!!! is it normal or something is wrong ?


----------



## arashkhaan (Dec 11, 2007)

datdat said:


> Is it Ok with the original ROM? I mean, sms.
> I've not changed anything exept Camera application.
> 
> Well, install the cab, recording should work fine.

Click to collapse






Hi, I installed tvrec.cap file , is working fine but when I start recording , tv picture get some noise after I stop recording no noise at all !!!!! is it normal or something is wrong ?


----------



## arovaris (Dec 13, 2007)

*where to buy tv antenna*

tv antenna for this device, any idea where to buy???


----------



## braverfun (Dec 30, 2007)

Well i got a ubiquio 401 is the same ppc phone exactly like: Gsmart Slider or Iteq bond.
Wel the problem is the device dont start, keep freeze on welcome screen (ubiquio logo).
I try to do a hard reset but that never end, look like its doing but nothing, start the FORMAT DSK appear the several lines of blue blocks, indicating progress but it never ends.
After that i try put other rom and the result is the same, look like its working but when need make the FORMAT DSK appear the several lines of blue blocks, indicating progress but it never ends. 
The only diference is now appear the Gigabyte Logo and no the Ubiquio Logo, but anyway doesnt start.

I saw in this post some answer looks like the only option is warranty?¿
Someone makes something diferente to fix this problem?¿

well i really hope someone can help me, you guys are my last hope.....





En español (soy de mexico)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bueno espero alguien me pueda ayudar pues he buscado en todos lados y nada, pues esta me parece la mas grande comunidad de PPCs.
El problema es que se queda trabado en la pantalla de bienvenida 
donde dice "Ubiquio" ya intente el hard reset en varias ocaciones 
y tarda demasiado (unas 18 horas) y despues se le pone la pantalla blanca
en su totalidad y asi se queda, no pasa nada mas, parece que esta funcionando pero solo sale FORMAT DSK muchos cubos azules y nunca termina (se deberia reiniciar)
Despues segui intentando y puse otra rom el mismo problema se queda en FORMAT DSK muchos cubos azules y nunca termina
Que puedo hacer ya he intenado de todo ojala alguien me pueda ayudar en verdad se los agradeceria mucho ustedes son mi ultima esperanza...


----------



## s_m_s (Jan 27, 2008)

*My i-teq X-bond is Dead*

My i-teq X-bond is Dead 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi All,
While Upgrading My i-teq x-bond ROM...
I Followed the Steps but after Checking the Image...
I Reset My Phone... 
Now it doesn't response, I can only see the light when I'm charging the Phone!!!
Nothing else response...
I tried to Press (Call+End Call+Power) again to ReInstall the ROM But it also doesn't Response...


Also I want to know how to Enter Bootloader???
and How to enter the Engineering Mode???
Thanks
i am mohsen from iran tehran


----------



## jmdrizen (Jan 28, 2008)

s_m_s said:


> My i-teq X-bond is Dead
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S_M_S

Unfortunately I have the same issue, and we aren't alone, there are a lot of people reporting this fault. It seems the lifespan of this device isn't great.


----------



## Jigodie (Feb 2, 2008)

*WM6 on Gigabyte g-Smart i?*

Does anyone know if is there WM6 for Gigabyte g-Smart i?
Give me an link or smth please.
Or the newest and stable one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2008)

Jigodie,
if You have i128 (need to have ONLY 128 mb RAM (for i120 - 256mb)) You can to setup WM6 for i120 from ofsite GYGABYTE, but if You device have 64 mb or another count of RAM you broke your device


----------



## Jigodie (Feb 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Jigodie,
> if You have i128 (need to have ONLY 128 mb RAM (for i120 - 256mb)) You can to setup WM6 for i120 from ofsite GYGABYTE, but if You device have 64 mb or another count of RAM you broke your device

Click to collapse



the thing is that I have the 64mb one


----------



## madds (Feb 29, 2008)

hi all,

does anyone have the portuguese wm5 rom?

can't find it anywere.... 

Thank's


----------



## drutort (Mar 1, 2008)

does anyone want to get the i300  (send your offer) i have since gotten a different phone for my needs, and the i300 has been staying on the shelf for over 3-4 months, i have the box and its flashed running WM6 pro, i have a matching oem case, 2gb mini sd card and modified headphone 1/8" instead of those stock headphones.

i had planned to put it up on ebay but i work full time and part time school and havent bothered yet :/

as you can see i bought a used 8525, and its all i need, i miss the gps and the good camera also the i300 seemes faster (then my 8525), at least it played the emulators good, but i needed a full keyboard  and the 8525 is right for me.


----------



## xeirwn (Mar 19, 2008)

> Also I want to know how to Enter Bootloader???
> and How to enter the Engineering Mode???

Click to collapse



*THIS APPLIES FOR: GB G-SMART / UBIQUIO 401 / I-TECH BOND*  -don't know about other models!

thanks to a russian forum (http://www.mybestpda.com/), and after accessing the engineering mode, I repaired my device!!

Here's what I did:

1. Find the engineering menu!
2. When the 401 is OFF, press Camera, * and # keys while pressing ON button (4 keys alltogether!). You'll see a blue screen menu.. That's it!!
3. From Main menu choose Boot Config
4. in Configuration menu choose EBOOT-Launch Image
5. Turn off the device
6. now hard reset or upgrade firmware

Note that I had to reformat the firmware, for me to work, so you will loose everything not stored on the storage card!! The battery must be full beforehand to complete the procedure...!!

thanks to: http://www.mybestpda.com/eng/faq8.htm


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 21, 2008)

xeirwn said:


> *THIS APPLIES FOR: GB G-SMART / UBIQUIO 401 / I-TECH BOND*  -don't know about other models!
> 
> thanks to a russian forum (http://www.mybestpda.com/), and after accessing the engineering mode, I repaired my device!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, that didn't work for my G-Smart i128 :-( Still doesn't respond when you do anything, the only response you do get is when you connect it via USB or mains, then the END button lights up, apart from that... nowt :-(


----------



## adhip (Mar 27, 2008)

Dave,

Do you have a 'blank' display as if no power on ? I have this problem before when upgrading my firmware to 1.14.xx and I reinstall the original (1.12.xx) - with nothing shown on the screen and my finger crossed...and I get lucky.

Hope you too...

edit : make sure you have full battery, but I think you know abt this.


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 27, 2008)

adhip said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do you have a 'blank' display as if no power on ? I have this problem before when upgrading my firmware to 1.14.xx and I reinstall the original (1.12.xx) - with nothing shown on the screen and my finger crossed...and I get lucky.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Adhip,

Yep, it's totally blank, but I don't get the power/charging led to come on either... the only response is the "end call" key is illuminated when the charger is in. I can't get to anywhere to flash it :-(

Any ideas will be GREATLY appreciated... I miss this phone!


----------



## adhip (Mar 28, 2008)

jmdrizen said:


> Adhip,
> 
> Yep, it's totally blank, but I don't get the power/charging led to come on either... the only response is the "end call" key is illuminated when the charger is in. I can't get to anywhere to flash it :-(
> 
> Any ideas will be GREATLY appreciated... I miss this phone!

Click to collapse



Well, looks like a hardware problem then...perhaps the power button stucked or smth ? Hope it still under warranty.


----------



## adhip (Mar 28, 2008)

Just installed firmware ver 1.14.84 ENG Malaysian. It feels faster than my original 1.12.xx (forgot the last digit).

Install Quickmenu to replace Start Menu - OK

Install GSmart Touch from i300 - Touch doesnt work, need to use the button instead - replace with PointUi Black - OK, however, there's a popup message saying that GSmart Touch can not be accessed etc....anyone knows how to remove it?

Install dattad TVrec. No conflict with SMS but anyone can tell me how to use it? it's not shown on the TV. Oh btw, TV signal reception seems better.


----------



## jmdrizen (Mar 28, 2008)

adhip said:


> Well, looks like a hardware problem then...perhaps the power button stucked or smth ? Hope it still under warranty.

Click to collapse



The g-smart i128 isn't available in the UK so I got it via eBay,,,, no warranty :-( Looks like its a bin job :-(


----------



## metallicumahua (Apr 5, 2008)

*gsmart i128 broke after installing i120 wm6 rom*

Mr. Adhip

please help me
how you could repair your iteq. i think my gsmart is same/similar with yours

thx

please email me at [email protected]



adhip said:


> Just installed firmware ver 1.14.84 ENG Malaysian. It feels faster than my original 1.12.xx (forgot the last digit).
> 
> Install Quickmenu to replace Start Menu - OK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## metallicumahua (Jun 11, 2008)

After about two months in service center. My gsmart i128 back to my hand. They change the motherboard. Fortunatelly they didn't charge for it. So my gigabyte back to me for free (maybe they don't think it's my fault and it's still in warranty)

So people

Don't ever think that you could use i120 wm6 rom to upgrade your i128.
I don't know about wm5 rom, but i suggest don't ever try that, or you'll cry.


----------



## jmdrizen (Jun 21, 2008)

metallicumahua said:


> After about two months in service center. My gsmart i128 back to my hand. They change the motherboard. Fortunatelly they didn't charge for it. So my gigabyte back to me for free (maybe they don't think it's my fault and it's still in warranty)
> 
> So people
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you got some contact details for the service centre you sent it to? Are they an English centre? As the one advertised on their website won't reply to my emails


----------



## datdat (Jun 22, 2008)

international Gsmart forum: http://mybestpda.com/board/


----------



## Stupendous (Jul 24, 2008)

metallicumahua said:


> After about two months in service center. My gsmart i128 back to my hand. They change the motherboard. Fortunatelly they didn't charge for it. So my gigabyte back to me for free (maybe they don't think it's my fault and it's still in warranty)
> 
> So people
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I beg to differ. I installed the WM6 ENG V.1.16.59 version from Indonesia on my i128 and it is working EXACTLY as someone has said here before (since the i128 doesn't have the physical numeric keyboard that the i120 has, some softkeys don't work correctly, but the rest is in PERFECT condition). It is much faster and stable than the 1.14.78 WM5 PT version I had before.

I heared many people complaining that after upgrading to the WM6 ROM and after restarting that the initial "eye" logo showed up and that it didn't advance from there. Please keep in mind that after installing the ROM, WM6 is preparing it's first run and, therefore, will take a bit longer to start up. In my case, after rebooting, it took 6 minutes for the GSmart logo to dissapear and for the first-time-use-screen of WM6 to appear. Many people probably thought that the PPC froze and started doing things like re-installing the ROM or hard-resetting it while the first-use process was firing up.

I'm happy to report that it is running for a couple of weeks now and that I can only reccomend it. Just follow all the correct procedures and you'll be fine. If you're not sure about what you're doing, then leave it alone.


----------



## aidarbest (Jul 28, 2008)

wm 6.1 WWE for gsmart i120 and i128
see here http://mybestpda.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=48


----------



## forcedv (Aug 12, 2008)

Could someone please confirm that the WM6.1 Rom (link above) will safely install and work on the Ubiquio 401 ?

Also which Rom should be used for the Ubiquio 401 .. is it the i128 or i120 ?

Thanks


----------



## datdat (Sep 11, 2008)

you can't use i128 or i120 ROM with Ubiquio 401. read the warning in the first message.


----------



## peppebello (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi to all,
I've a new Gsmart i128. Great phone!

Have you ever tried to use an app like wififofum?

It doesn't work on my cell.. it doesn't find wifi interface on the phone...


----------



## BlackGearIT (Apr 9, 2009)

I have one too..

since 11/2007.

Now shows many problems with lcd and touchscreen. 
Starts few months ago loosing the calibration, then the lcd turns on ramdomply completely white... i think lcd is out of warranty, don't know what to do...
My friend has a i120 and it has half of touchscreen that doesn't work. He sent the phone to the assistance but the repair should cost about 350€, much more than the new phone's cost.

 good phone when it works.


----------



## erfansah (Apr 29, 2009)

aidarbest said:


> wm 6.1 WWE for gsmart i120 and i128
> see here http://mybestpda.com/board/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=48

Click to collapse



yup, and working well on my gsmart. thanks


----------



## peppebello (Aug 28, 2009)

anyone using gps program with this pda? what navigator program? which version?
I've had some problem with tomtom


----------



## samina (Jun 21, 2010)

adhip said:


> Dave,
> 
> Do you have a 'blank' display as if no power on ? I have this problem before when upgrading my firmware to 1.14.xx and I reinstall the original (1.12.xx) - with nothing shown on the screen and my finger crossed...and I get lucky.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hay Man Please Tell Me The Whole Procedure Of This Coz I Dont Understant This


----------



## jmdrizen (Jun 21, 2010)

*Dead i128*

Hey!

I just saw the updates on here but don't think they apply to me unfortunately..

My screen refuses to come on, and I don't get the power LED light up on the top anymore...

If I connect a USB charger to the bottom, either mains or computer connection, the lights on the top of the unit remain off, and the screen off. All that happens, is the end call button and the next track button light up and stay on... but nothing else happens....

Anyone any ideas?

Cheers!

Dave.


----------



## saichandtalluri (Jul 28, 2010)

*Not able to USE call recording*

Hi this is SaiChand.

I am not able to use call recording on my Gigabyte 128i. I have windows 6 on my mobile.

Can anyone help me please. I tried enabling call recording and pressing camera button while in the call but still I am not able to record calls.


----------



## OrsoNerOne (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi, is possible to resuscitate a Bricked Phone?

i've same problem of other utents :

connection via USB give a white led.

have you find a solution?
can we use internal pin contacts?


----------

